# Colic



## cheekywelshie (16 November 2020)

Memories of 2008 came back this morning when I got to the yard and poor Jet was lying down and wouldn't get up. Called vet - gave him a sedative and flushed out to try and get the impaction to shift - they are coming back this afternoon to repeat. Years ago when I first had him, he got a sand impaction and it resulted in surgery. Just going back up to check on him again now but I am worrying as he is 19 now. I noticed he had been pooing a bit less esp when I went to poo pick yesterday but he had been eating OK. Ever since the colic all those years ago I have been ultra paranoid about his routine & feeding so can't believe he has colic again


----------



## Equine_Dream (16 November 2020)

Colic is the most awful thing. Sending positive vibes and hoping poor Jet will feel better soon 🤞❤


----------



## kidsandponies (16 November 2020)

Colic watch is the worst. Keeping everything crossed there is a poo waiting for you when you get back 🤞


----------



## cheekywelshie (16 November 2020)

No improvement. We are on our way to the Royal Vet College 😥


----------



## PeterNatt (16 November 2020)

I hope that all goes well.


----------



## nikicb (16 November 2020)

Fingers crossed for you and Jet.  xx


----------



## TheOldTrout (16 November 2020)

Good luck.


----------



## JulesRules (16 November 2020)

Sending good vibes


----------



## Sandales (16 November 2020)

Hope all goes well for you both.


----------



## oldie48 (16 November 2020)

Good luck, fingers crossed.


----------



## Squeak (16 November 2020)

Hoping it all goes ok.  Keep us updated.


----------



## eggs (16 November 2020)

Hoping it is good news for you both.


----------



## Winters100 (16 November 2020)

So sorry, wishing you luck x


----------



## southerncomfort (16 November 2020)

Sorry to hear this.  Hope he recovers quickly.


----------



## vmac66 (16 November 2020)

Hope it all goes well.


----------



## Spottyappy (16 November 2020)

Thinking of you and sending positive vibes.


----------



## Carrottom (16 November 2020)

Hoping for good news.


----------



## Laurac13 (16 November 2020)

Fingers crossed for jet xx


----------



## Keira 8888 (16 November 2020)

Thinking of you both. Have everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Errin Paddywack (16 November 2020)

Everything crossed here too.


----------



## Rumtytum (16 November 2020)

And everything crossed here too


----------



## LeneHorse (16 November 2020)

Sending vibes from Scotland for jet x


----------



## fabbydo (16 November 2020)

Hope all is well. Thinking of you.


----------



## View (16 November 2020)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Rosietaz (16 November 2020)

Fingers crossed for you both!


----------



## ycbm (16 November 2020)

🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Lois Lame (16 November 2020)

More fingers crossed. Good luck.


----------



## racebuddy (16 November 2020)

Keeping everything crossed xxx keep us updated xxx💕💕💕


----------



## brighteyes (16 November 2020)

More good wishes...


----------



## cheekywelshie (16 November 2020)

It’s like deja vu. I left him balling my eyes out. Have to make a decision if no change, surgery or not, high risk as caecal colic. He is 19 but was in regular work. Popped round the xc course a few weeks ago and a good gallop yesterday 😞


----------



## southerncomfort (16 November 2020)

Sending you a huge hug.  

I really hope he improves and you won't have to make a decision on surgery.

Xx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (16 November 2020)

Sending vibes in wheelbarrow loads.


----------



## cheekywelshie (16 November 2020)

So exhausted, just put today and tomorrow in as leave at work - I will be in no fit state tomorrow either


----------



## Spottyappy (16 November 2020)

Thinking of you, and him.
colic is vile. 
hugs.


----------



## rextherobber (17 November 2020)

Hoping for better news today - thinking of you both


----------



## scats (17 November 2020)

Sending best wishes xx 
I had one have a caecal impaction colic and we sent him for surgery.  Thinking of you.


----------



## vmac66 (17 November 2020)

Hoping there's some improvement today. 
A freind had impaction colic surgery on her then 23 year old horse. Hes still enjoying life 3 years on.


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 November 2020)

I don’t expect you have any news just yet op but am thinking of you both and have everything crossed xx


----------



## cheekywelshie (17 November 2020)

He has to go for surgery. Maybe I shouldn’t have been selfish and should have just let him go. But I couldn’t I wanted to try one last thing. I am heartbroken. They said they will ring me if there are complications like they need to bypass the caecum- then what I have no idea. My heart is breaking 😥😥


----------



## Winters100 (17 November 2020)

So very sorry, but I can totally understand wanting to give him a chance. Thinking of you.


----------



## palterwell (17 November 2020)

My pony had his caecum bypassed in 2012, he made a full recovery and he’s still with me. Fingers and hooves crossed for you and your pony !


----------



## cheekywelshie (17 November 2020)

He has had colic surgery before but it was 12 years ago. It was sand impaction. He hasn’t coliced since. He is 19 though now. I am so emotionally exhausted


----------



## LeneHorse (17 November 2020)

Poor boy. Everyone on here is willing him to pull through this xx


----------



## cheekywelshie (17 November 2020)

The vet just called they said the caecum had cleared but there was a problem with the small intestine that needed a foot coming out as before ( similar thing happened last surgery 12 years ago). They still recommended going ahead so I said do it. Honestly I don’t care if it took all my savings if it meant he had a chance. Why do horses break our hearts so , I don’t think I’ve felt this way about another human!


----------



## Merrymoles (17 November 2020)

Keeping everything crossed for a good result. I think I cried more about losing my horse to colic than I did when my parents died so I understand your feelings.


----------



## racebuddy (17 November 2020)

Omg heartbreaking 💕💕💕💕. Xxx messaged u xxx


----------



## Equine_Dream (17 November 2020)

I'm so sorry. I'm keeping everything crossed for you. Please keep us updated xx


----------



## SEL (17 November 2020)

Keeping everything crossed for a good outcome xx


----------



## Britestar (17 November 2020)

Fingers crossed that all goes well in recovery.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (17 November 2020)

Keeping fingers crossed for your boy.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (17 November 2020)

Was so hoping it wouldn't come to this.  Everything crossed he comes through ok.


----------



## Welsh Dragon (17 November 2020)

Sending luck and hugs and keeping fingers and toes crossed 🤞 xx


----------



## ponyparty (17 November 2020)

Crossing everything for your boy. My friend's horse, also aged 19, had colic surgery earlier this year and has made a full recovery - don't lose hope. Sending all my best wishes for him.


----------



## poiuytrewq (17 November 2020)

Choosing to operate isn’t selfish. Everyone has their own ideas as to what they’d do in this situation.
Sadly your in it and have made the best decision for you both. 
Im so far from religious but pray to get the best outcome. 
Huge hugs xx


----------



## welshpony216 (17 November 2020)

hope everything goes well, my girl recovered fine


----------



## cheekywelshie (17 November 2020)

The surgery is done  (turned out a dead piece of small intestine was causing the problem as the caecum had then cleared) but there is a high risk of postoperative ileus (lack of gut motility) and risk of gastroreflux. At which point they'd have to do more surgery - not sure I could do that tbh. This is his second colic surgery and I guess the prognosis is low even if he recovers. The vets were astonished he'd gone 12 years without a repeat after the other.


----------



## palterwell (17 November 2020)

Fingers and hooves are still crossed here. I was just thinking about you !


----------



## July dreamer (17 November 2020)

My 18 year old Irish cob had 6 ft of intestine removed in the middle of April.  That was just over 10 years after his first colic surgery.  Back then, he spent a week in the hospital with the vets telling me surgery was not in his best interest.  After a week they changed their minds and operated that afternoon.  Found nothing wrong but it did the trick and he recovered, vet described it as "letting the demons out".  This time he showed signs of colic in the evening, vet came, injection did nothing for him, we decided to take him straight to hospital.  After 90 minutes of tests it was either call it a day or surgery, I felt I had to give him a chance so surgery through the night it was.  Wasn't plain sailing for the recovery and he spent 12 days in hospital, I couldn't even go and see him because of lockdown.  But he did recover and we are now back out riding.
Miracles do happen and I hope your horse recovers, whatever, you know you've tried your best for him.  Sending best wishes.


----------



## Gingerwitch (17 November 2020)

Hugs is all I can say, other than what ever decisions you make had/have his best interests at heart. It's obvious how much you love him. He is a lucky lucky pony to have you rooting for him.
GW xx


----------



## vmac66 (17 November 2020)

Got everything crossed for you x


----------



## Red-1 (17 November 2020)

Sending love and positive vibes. X


----------



## Spottyappy (17 November 2020)

hopefully, he will have a smooth recovery. He has fought so hard to get through, so really hope he continues to do so.


----------



## cheekywelshie (17 November 2020)

Another vet update. The impaction he went in for would have cleared medically - no need for surgery but he had a epiploic foramen entrapment- same as 12 years ago 😞 which when they found it was not entrapped anymore but part of the small intestine had to be removed as it had gone black.


----------



## Baywonder (17 November 2020)

Sending you hugs and positive vibes - here's hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## cheekywelshie (17 November 2020)

I just worry about the post operative gastro reflux - high risk of this.


----------



## Amymay (17 November 2020)

Just catching up with this.

Thinking of you, and wishing you’re boy a safe recovery xx


----------



## View (17 November 2020)

Wishing him a safe recovery.


----------



## ozpoz (17 November 2020)

Really wishing him a good recovery. 
I’m so sorry for all you are going through right now, it is exhausting and all consuming. He sounds to be in expert hands and he will be very well looked after post op.


----------



## Fern007 (18 November 2020)

Hoping everything is still ok. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Trouper (18 November 2020)

Just read this from the beginning.  How desperately worried you must be but he sounds a fighter so sending positive and encouraging vibes to you both this morning.


----------



## tristar (18 November 2020)

thoughts are with you  x


----------



## cblover (18 November 2020)

Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery, take care.


----------



## cheekywelshie (18 November 2020)

He’s gone a bit worse. Post op gastric reflux - the gut isn’t moving. They Give it 48 hours. Then it’s either another op or.....I’m going to see him in case it’s the last time. I can’t function properly 😢


----------



## Baywonder (18 November 2020)

I'm sorry to read your update @cheekywelshie  Sending you positive vibes and virtual hugs. X


----------



## cheekywelshie (18 November 2020)

I don’t know if he could go through another op again. Oh god I feel powerless.


----------



## Dyllymoo (18 November 2020)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Baywonder (18 November 2020)

It truly is awful.  See how he is when you get there, and have a good talk with the vet too. If anything springs to mind that you want to ask, write it down so that you don't forget.

Good luck. X


----------



## Keira 8888 (18 November 2020)

I’m so sorry you are both going through this xx


----------



## cheekywelshie (18 November 2020)

I don’t know what to do. I am just sitting here balling my eyes out I feel so useless!


----------



## Jeni the dragon (18 November 2020)

Huge hugs


----------



## Keira 8888 (18 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			I don’t know what to do. I am just sitting here balling my eyes out I feel so useless!
		
Click to expand...

You are amazing and have brought him to exactly where he needs to be. Fighting his corner like a champion horse owner. Chin up my dear - he sounds like a fighter. You are a fighter. You will get through this. Sending so much love and hugs xxx


----------



## Spottyappy (18 November 2020)

Sending vibes for his gut to move. 
its a hell position, was there with my mare last year, and I know exactly how you are feeling.
He is also in the best place, so they will guide you, but you know your horse better than them, so am sure whatever you decide, his interests are right there, in your heart.


----------



## Equine_Dream (18 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			He’s gone a bit worse. Post op gastric reflux - the gut isn’t moving. They Give it 48 hours. Then it’s either another op or.....I’m going to see him in case it’s the last time. I can’t function properly 😢
		
Click to expand...

Oh welshie I'm sorry. I've been following this hoping for good news. You have done everything you can for him and he is so lucky to have you as an owner. Whatever happens please know you have done amazingly, and your boy sounds like a fighter.
I hope he picks up soon. Sending massive virtual hugs xx


----------



## SEL (18 November 2020)

oh no - massive hugs xxx


----------



## vmac66 (18 November 2020)

Sending a huge hug xx


----------



## Gloi (18 November 2020)

Wishing you both well ❤️


----------



## ihatework (18 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			I don’t know what to do. I am just sitting here balling my eyes out I feel so useless!
		
Click to expand...

Go and give him a bloody big hug then be kind to yourself. I’m not sure there is much more you can do now, you’ve given him the chance but going on the table a second time probably isn’t an option at his age and with his history x x x


----------



## Laurac13 (18 November 2020)

I still have everything crossed for you and your boy sending love to you both xx


----------



## awelshandawarmblood (18 November 2020)

Everything crossed for you & your boy! Hopefully the next news will be positive.


----------



## cheekywelshie (18 November 2020)

Just been up to see him. This morning he was refluxing a lot but when I got there the reflux had gone down a bit. It's still critical but he was perkier and tried to head butt me!! I am trying not to get my hopes up but the vet was positive. If the reflux stops then they will remove the tubes. Very nervous. They said he was a challenging case because the peritonial fluid test they do to see if surgery is needed came back fine so that's why they didn't go for surgery straight off. They said he is quite stoical most horses would show more pain (!) I just worry as this is the second re-section to his small intestine.


----------



## cheekywelshie (18 November 2020)




----------



## cheekywelshie (18 November 2020)

This was only two months ago!


----------



## Keira 8888 (18 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			This was only two months ago!
	View attachment 59295

Click to expand...

What a black beauty 💓 Thinking of you both x


----------



## cheekywelshie (18 November 2020)




----------



## JulesRules (18 November 2020)

He's beautiful. Keeping everything crossed for a positive outcome x


----------



## Sandstone1 (18 November 2020)

Hes beautiful.  Fingers and toes crossed for a improvement.


----------



## AdorableAlice (18 November 2020)

Keep trying little man.


----------



## doodle (18 November 2020)

Everything hoping for him.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (18 November 2020)

Keep that fighting spirit.


----------



## southerncomfort (18 November 2020)

Glad to hear that he's showing some signs of improvement.

Fingers crossed everything keeps going in the right direction.  X


----------



## J&S (18 November 2020)

Lovely pony, here's hoping all will be well.xx'


----------



## Surbie (18 November 2020)

Everything crossed here for you that his recovery keeps positive. He is a beautiful pony.


----------



## Rumtytum (18 November 2020)

Gorgeous boy! Keeping positive x


----------



## Jeni the dragon (18 November 2020)

Sending loads of hugs for you both!


----------



## Laurac13 (18 November 2020)

Gorgeous boy your mummy needs you better you can do it 😘


----------



## Fern007 (19 November 2020)

Come on boy. It will be the perfect end to 2020 xx you can do it xx


----------



## Red-1 (19 November 2020)

Come on, keep fighting little one.


----------



## cheekywelshie (19 November 2020)

I hate waiting to hear from the vet. Can they go back down hill and the reflux get worse again? I suppose it’s possible


----------



## View (19 November 2020)

More good vibes.


----------



## Hannahgb (19 November 2020)

Thinking of you, everything crossed xx


----------



## Spottyappy (19 November 2020)

Fingers crossed when you do hear, it’s positive news.


----------



## Equine_Dream (19 November 2020)

Any news OP? Xx


----------



## eggs (19 November 2020)

Fingers crossed for you both OP.


----------



## Baywonder (19 November 2020)

I hope everything is okay OP.  XX


----------



## cheekywelshie (19 November 2020)

So this morning the gastric reflux continued to slow down so they removed the tube although he is still on fluids. He had a few blades of grass by hand which they said he wolfed down. Still in the critical 48 hours time so still anxious and anything could happen so...

My head is full of medical terminology like epipolic forament entrapment (small intestine gets stuck and blood supply cut off) post-operative illeus (no gut motility) and peritonal fluid test (test for whether surgery is needed). I told my boss if we need any stand in lecturers for the vet school (I work at Keele University, we have just launched a degree in Veterinary Medicine with Harper Adams) on equine colic I'm sure I can stand in and provide real life case studies (!)


----------



## Rosietaz (19 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			So this morning the gastric reflux continued to slow down so they removed the tube although he is still on fluids. He had a few blades of grass by hand which they said he wolfed down. Still in the critical 48 hours time so still anxious and anything could happen so...

My head is full of medical terminology like epipolic forament entrapment (small intestine gets stuck and blood supply cut off) post-operative illeus (no gut motility) and peritonal fluid test (test for whether surgery is needed). I told my boss if we need any stand in lecturers for the vet school (I work at Keele University, we have just launched a degree in Veterinary Medicine with Harper Adams) on equine colic I'm sure I can stand in and provide real life case studies (!)
		
Click to expand...

Must be so overwhelming. Please make sure you have a good support network for yourself too. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## cheekywelshie (19 November 2020)

If he does come through it i'm not sure how to proceed going forward livery wise - but will not think about that til I  know he is going to come through or not.


----------



## Lois Lame (19 November 2020)

Good idea. One worry at a time is more than enough.

Great that he wolfed down those blades of grass.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 November 2020)

I’m crossing everything for you, I know that horrible waiting for the updates feeling. Let us know how he‘s getting on.


----------



## rextherobber (19 November 2020)

Thinking of you both, what a beautiful boy he is!


----------



## Gingerwitch (20 November 2020)

How are you doing today ? It's awful when they are at the vets, especially with covid 19. You want an update, no - your desperate for an update but don't want to phone, but when phone goes you just feel sick.  Until your in this situation it's so hard to imagine how stressful and out if control you feel.  Hugs x x X X and fingers crossed for good news. X


----------



## cheekywelshie (20 November 2020)

Yes, that's exactly how I feel everytime the phone rings (although at the moment I can't get my phone to turn on!   )

He was on mash today, did 3 poos last night. Hay going to be fed tomorrow if he improves.


----------



## SEL (20 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Yes, that's exactly how I feel everytime the phone rings (although at the moment I can't get my phone to turn on!   )

He was on mash today, did 3 poos last night. Hay going to be fed tomorrow if he improves.
		
Click to expand...

That's sounding better - keeping everything crossed he keeps improving.

I can recommend wine as a human tonic!


----------



## Spottyappy (20 November 2020)

That’s a lovely update. 🤞he continues. 
he is definitely   a beautiful boy, love his head, in your photos.


----------



## Baywonder (20 November 2020)

That is a good update - I'm so glad he is improving. 

Love the photographs BTW - I can see why you are smitten with him!


----------



## FinnBobs (20 November 2020)

Sending good luck wishes your way!  get well soon beautiful Jet xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 November 2020)

Best news ever, they must be happy with him if they are commencing re feeding.  Best of luck for him.


----------



## Laurac13 (20 November 2020)

Great news things are progressing in the right direction 👍  will keep sending healing vibes x


----------



## cheekywelshie (20 November 2020)

Unfortunately things have gone dowhill he has started refluxing again and back on the meds. I am devastated. I now have to make a decision, i can't stop crying  I thought he would have been ok after third day but.....its now surgery again or say good bye


----------



## WandaMare (20 November 2020)

So sorry to hear this, can't help with your decision but just to let you know I'm thinking of you both x


----------



## ozpoz (20 November 2020)

Oh no - this is awful for you. I am so sorry you are going through this.x


----------



## Fern007 (20 November 2020)

So sorry to hear this. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## scats (20 November 2020)

So sorry to hear things aren’t good.  Thinking of you xx


----------



## Amymay (20 November 2020)

Really sorry to read this. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Jeni the dragon (20 November 2020)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Huge hugs.


----------



## Britestar (20 November 2020)

Sorry to hear this.  I'm sure you'll make the right decision.


----------



## Laurac13 (20 November 2020)

Oh no I’m so sorry 😥 thinking of you both and lots of love x


----------



## Dyllymoo (20 November 2020)

I'm so sorry to read this. I'm thinking of you  xxx


----------



## LeneHorse (20 November 2020)

So sorry for you and your boy


----------



## southerncomfort (20 November 2020)

So sorry.  Thinking of you.


----------



## rextherobber (20 November 2020)

So sorry to hear this - thinking of you both


----------



## Keira 8888 (20 November 2020)

I’m so so sorry - you have been through so much with all this. Is the vet advising which direction he/she thinks you should go in? X


----------



## onemoretime (20 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Unfortunately things have gone dowhill he has started refluxing again and back on the meds. I am devastated. I now have to make a decision, i can't stop crying  I thought he would have been ok after third day but.....its now surgery again or say good bye 

Click to expand...

Im so very sorry, I have been in this situation.


----------



## Rumtytum (20 November 2020)

So, so sorry, thinking of you.


----------



## Gingerwitch (20 November 2020)

Hugs, you know your horse and you know what is right for him. Not right for you, but tight for him.
Hugs again, as it's obvious how much pain you are in, and there got the grace go all of us. Whatever you do is the right thing to do.  Hugs hugs and more hugs I wish I could take his and your pain.
Xxxx


----------



## Nikki26 (20 November 2020)

Thinking of you both. xx


----------



## Jules111 (20 November 2020)

So sorry for all you are going through. It's such a rollercoaster of emotions.  I hope you have lots of support in real life, if not post here and i'm sure a H&H will be available to hold your hand (virtually). xx


----------



## View (20 November 2020)

So sorry, but echo others that you know your beautiful boy best and will make the right decision for him.

Hugs


----------



## PurBee (20 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Just been up to see him. This morning he was refluxing a lot but when I got there the reflux had gone down a bit. It's still critical but he was perkier and tried to head butt me!! I am trying not to get my hopes up but the vet was positive. If the reflux stops then they will remove the tubes. Very nervous. They said he was a challenging case because the peritonial fluid test they do to see if surgery is needed came back fine so that's why they didn't go for surgery straight off. They said he is quite stoical most horses would show more pain (!) I just worry as this is the second re-section to his small intestine.
		
Click to expand...

what a rollercoaster youve been on....so sorry for the anguish, am sending all the hugest healing vibes i can for you both!

I was struck by your post as quoted. He refluxed, you visited and the reflux lessened. He’s since been showing appetite and pooped. Its been 2 days and he hasnt seen you (?)....and the reflux has returned. I know its a long shot but do you think the stress of being in hospital, not knowing where you are (youre obviously both well bonded) is impacting his recovery?
Do you think you visiting and staying a while may help him perk up?


As a kid we had a german shepherd dog who suddenly got very ill. She stayed at the vets hospital, tests werent conclusive for anything, kidney liver a bit stressed was all. Vet perplexed. Given fluids, etc just in case....but then subsequent days away from home, being at the hospital she was going downhill. 
On day 4 vet called to come visit to say goodbye, she was not responding, eating or moving. Dad and brother went to the vets, and she jumped up at them and was crazy happy, high energy. Vet was gobsmacked, offered her food, she then ate. He let her return that day home and said original illness a mystery but evidently being away from home, not knowing for how long, made her give up. She was 9 at the time. I couldnt believe it when she dashed through the door, we were all expecting to bury her. It always made me realise that animals do in their way bond to their human family. Dogs and horses are different in their ways, yet that perceived stress in unfamiliar surroundings and new people can be very real for them, in turn affecting their health.


----------



## Spottyappy (20 November 2020)

thinking of you. X


----------



## brighteyes (20 November 2020)

Just thinking of you and know how truly devastating this situation is xx


----------



## Carrottom (20 November 2020)

Feeling for you, your decision will be the right one. x


----------



## vmac66 (20 November 2020)

Thinking of you, you'll make the decision that is right for your boy xx


----------



## cheekywelshie (20 November 2020)

Keira 8888 said:



			I’m so so sorry - you have been through so much with all this. Is the vet advising which direction he/she thinks you should go in? X
		
Click to expand...

Vet was on call but one of the other vets said basically that it would probably be another round of surgery to check what's going on or nothing   they got three buckets of reflux so he obviously can't keep it down. Just got back now from visiting. He did a tiny wee while I was there but he was out of it really, probably on the painkillers. I am heartbroken. They will ring me at 8am for a decision. I will go down and see him again at any rate.


----------



## Cragrat (21 November 2020)

i've just read all this - what a rollercoaster!

I'm so sorry - colic is such a s***.  We lost our mare last year out of the blue - one minute fit and happy, 24 hours later we had to make THAT decision.  We'd had glimmers of hope as she battled bravely, but in the end,  it was just too much for her.   It just knocks you sideways like a sledgehammer    We'd had her  from 18 months old to 20 years old.  She grew up with my children.

What ever decision you make, it will be the right one.  You have given him such a wonderful life, and have tried so hard for him. 

Huge hugs .


----------



## Squeak (21 November 2020)

Really hope you have better news in the morning.  Will be thinking of you.


----------



## cheekywelshie (21 November 2020)

I wish so too but I can't see how it can get better unles repeat surgery and the prognosis after that is very guarded. Gutted  Do not know what to do if the vets ask! Would you put a horse through repeat surgery?


----------



## Squeak (21 November 2020)

CW I really feel for you, it's such a horrible position to be in  It doesn't sound like there's a wrong answer to that question at the moment, have the vets given you an idea whether they think surgery is the way to go or not?

Easier said than done (I'm also up unable to sleep!) but is there any way of you managing to get some sleep?  Hopefully it would help you feel a bit better for the morning.

Sending hugs


----------



## turkana (21 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			I wish so too but I can't see how it can get better unles repeat surgery and the prognosis after that is very guarded. Gutted  Do not know what to do if the vets ask! Would you put a horse through repeat surgery?
		
Click to expand...

What a nightmare situation, I wouldn't go for the repeat surgery; my YO is an equine vet who used to do theater work, she said with colic surgery if they need to go back in for another operation the prognosis is very poor and they tend not to recover.
But you have to do what you feel is right, just know that there are lots of fellow horse lovers thinking of you at this difficult time. I hope that is of some comfort to you


----------



## cheekywelshie (21 November 2020)

I am devastated. I took a little bit of his tail because I wasn't sure I'd be able to do that tomorrow if it came to saying goodbye. I can't believe a week ago we were galloping up a hill. I have had him 15 years and he took me round an XC course, dressage SJ, beach rides, camps, even a BE - he is my best friend. I am heartbroken. I don't know how I'll get over this.


----------



## turkana (21 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			I am devastated. I took a little bit of his tail because I wasn't sure I'd be able to do that tomorrow if it came to saying goodbye. I can't believe a week ago we were galloping up a hill. I have had him 15 years and he took me round an XC course, dressage SJ, beach rides, camps, even a BE - he is my best friend. I am heartbroken. I don't know how I'll get over this. 

Click to expand...

I also lost my best friend to colic, I was devastated but did get over it.
Try to get some sleep (which is rich coming from me, who's also awake and can't sleep!) 
Sadly this is the price we pay for loving them so much. He's in good hands and he's loved, there will be lots of people thinking of you tomorrow ❤️


----------



## PurBee (21 November 2020)

Such sad news..im sorry....know that we’re all supporting you both across the wires. 
Do try to sleep...even if just for a bit, to help relieve yourself of worry. 
Sending healing vibes and hugs xx


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			I wish so too but I can't see how it can get better unles repeat surgery and the prognosis after that is very guarded. Gutted  Do not know what to do if the vets ask! Would you put a horse through repeat surgery?
		
Click to expand...

No I personally would not, but you know in your heart already don't you ,? So I will say it -. Do not be afraid to say let him go. You have not failed him. You have given him years longer than he would have had if you had not done the surgery years ago. 
GW xx


----------



## LeneHorse (21 November 2020)

Thinking of you this morning Cheekiewelshie 😢. As will everyone on here - it is every horse owners worst nightmare. They are our best friends and to see them going through this is just devastating.


----------



## OldNag (21 November 2020)

I am so sorry he has taken a turn for the worse CW


----------



## Britestar (21 November 2020)

Thinking of you. 8 yrs ago on Monday I said goodbye to my heart horse. I thought I could never recover.
 I think of her all the time,  but happy memories. She lives on through her son, and I now can't imagine life without him. 
It hurts like hell,  and only time is a healer.


----------



## scats (21 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			I wish so too but I can't see how it can get better unles repeat surgery and the prognosis after that is very guarded. Gutted  Do not know what to do if the vets ask! Would you put a horse through repeat surgery?
		
Click to expand...

I’ve been in your situation and I know how heart breaking it is.  Personally, no I wouldn’t do repeat surgery.
Thinking of you x


----------



## Spottyappy (21 November 2020)

Oh CW, so sorry this update is not the best one.
as I said I was there with my mare, also a welsh D, last year. 
what I would advise you, is to know that you have tried with him, and given him every chance. When you see him, you will likely know which way to go, and as said above, what is right for him.
colic is such an evil thing, I really wish they could find a permanent solution to it, but unless we can change how the Horses’s stomach is, it appears there isn’t one likely to be any time real soon. 
X


----------



## cheekywelshie (21 November 2020)

Going to say goodbye and bring the trailer back today. I will probably get him done separately although it costs near a grand for that I think (did you go back for the ashes?) then going back to the RVC to pick that up is going to finish me off...I don't know, I just feel distraught all the time. I wish the tears would stop


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 November 2020)

Im so sorry.


----------



## Red-1 (21 November 2020)

I am so sorry, you did everything you could. X


----------



## Laurac13 (21 November 2020)

So very very sorry CW, I lost my horse of a lifetime 15 years ago after unsuccessful colic surgery.  I had him cremated individually then collected his ashes a week or two later from Newmarket. Give your boy the biggest cuddle ever and tell him how much you love him, thinking of you both much love 💕


----------



## ycbm (21 November 2020)

I'm  sorry the legendary HHO vibes weren't enough this time,  but I hope the  HHO support makes it easier to bear.  So sorry you lost the battle.


----------



## rabatsa (21 November 2020)

You are doing the right thing for him.  Hugs.


----------



## Micky (21 November 2020)

So so sorry to read all of your journey, you have done your absolute upmost for him, you have loved him and had such great times together, fabulous memories, take comfort in that if you can. Big hugs


----------



## Amymay (21 November 2020)

I’m so sorry xx


----------



## Trouper (21 November 2020)

How devastating for you.  All on here are thinking of you and understanding the anguish.    Hang on to the knowledge that you did all you could for him - especially at the end.


----------



## View (21 November 2020)

So sorry, but you have put him first.

You have done everything you can, so try to be at peace with your decision.  In time it becomes less raw, but for now allow yourself to grieve.


----------



## J&S (21 November 2020)

I am so sorry.  Those fifteen years of wonderful memories will always be with you. x


----------



## Keira 8888 (21 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Vet was on call but one of the other vets said basically that it would probably be another round of surgery to check what's going on or nothing   they got three buckets of reflux so he obviously can't keep it down. Just got back now from visiting. He did a tiny wee while I was there but he was out of it really, probably on the painkillers. I am heartbroken. They will ring me at 8am for a decision. I will go down and see him again at any rate.
		
Click to expand...

Have been thinking about you both all morning. Sending so much love xxx


----------



## southerncomfort (21 November 2020)

Bless you.  Saying goodbye to a beloved friend is the hardest thing.

You gave him every chance and I'm so sorry that you didn't have a happier outcome.

Thinking of you today. X


----------



## Mrs B (21 November 2020)

So terribly sorry ... thinking if you ... 😔xx


----------



## Baywonder (21 November 2020)

Oh crikey - I am so sorry @cheekywelshie - everything was looking so much more positive when I last posted on this thread yesterday.  

I really do understand how you are feeling, and I wish there was something I could do to make the whole situation better for you. 

Sending you virtual hugs.  XX


----------



## Melody Grey (21 November 2020)

Thinking of you this morning 🧡 I really think you made the right decision here; for you have the memories of many years happiness, for him; there’s a dignified end. You’ve Both given it your all, no-one can ask any more xx


----------



## vmac66 (21 November 2020)

So sorry. The right decisions are often the hardest ones. You've done the very best you can for him. Its the worst part of having any animal. Give yourself time to greive. X


----------



## Pearlsasinger (21 November 2020)

I'm sorry it didn't work out the way you had hoped.  It sounds trite but it is true that time is a great healer.  Try to remember all the things that you did together in the bonus years after the first surgery, it truly will help.


----------



## cheekywelshie (21 November 2020)

Oh god, honestly I'm not sure how much longer of it I can take.

I got a call from the vet an hour ago. Prepared myself to say i'll be there in an hour can you keep him OK til then, I just want to see him one last time.

The vet said. I thought I was going to have that conversation with you too.

But there's some positive news. He's refluxing less. His white blood cells have gone normal and we can hear gut sounds.

I said 'please, please don't do this too me, I can't take much more of it' then burst into tears.

He said, I know it is horrible this rollercoaster ride but i think we should give him one last chance because he has shown improvement.

I said yes but it's to do with food he can't eat properly so it's going to happen again the reflux anyway.

He said if it does then that's when we stop. We don't go for surgery (I'd said I didn't want that, and they agreed) but we give him this last chance because he's not giving up yet, trust me on this I will not let any animal suffer.

So wants to keep hi on the IV Fluids another day.= because his white blood cell count has gone normal and he has heard gut movement, and then try feeding him tomorrow.  I feel this is prolonging the agony and the inevitable and I feel like i am going to be sick - but following the vet's advice. So i feel like it's just another day i have him. I am going down to see him shortly.


----------



## Cragrat (21 November 2020)

Your vet sounds wonderful!   

If he says he's not in pain, then then the only pain being prolonged is yours :/    Which doesn't help you much, but you would always question 'what if'  if you don't give him this chance.  But I am glad you  and your vet agree on no surgery.


More hugs!


----------



## Cragrat (21 November 2020)

How much can you be with him today?


----------



## nikicb (21 November 2020)

I am so sad to read you are in this situation and the emotional rollercoaster will make it feel so much worse.  You have made sure he is in the best possible place - they will be managing his pain and giving him the best chance.  Many of us have been where you are now and it feels like hell.  Be kind to yourself.  It sounds as though you have thought through a plan of action depending on the outcome of the next few days, and that will help you manage the process whichever way it goes.  In the meantime I shall keep everything crossed that he comes through.  Big hugs.  xx


----------



## Gingerwitch (21 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Oh god, honestly I'm not sure how much longer of it I can take.

I got a call from the vet an hour ago. Prepared myself to say i'll be there in an hour can you keep him OK til then, I just want to see him one last time.

The vet said. I thought I was going to have that conversation with you too.

But there's some positive news. He's refluxing less. His white blood cells have gone normal and we can hear gut sounds.

I said 'please, please don't do this too me, I can't take much more of it' then burst into tears.

He said, I know it is horrible this rollercoaster ride but i think we should give him one last chance because he has shown improvement.

I said yes but it's to do with food he can't eat properly so it's going to happen again the reflux anyway.

He said if it does then that's when we stop. We don't go for surgery (I'd said I didn't want that, and they agreed) but we give him this last chance because he's not giving up yet, trust me on this I will not let any animal suffer.

So wants to keep hi on the IV Fluids another day.= because his white blood cell count has gone normal and he has heard gut movement, and then try feeding him tomorrow.  I feel this is prolonging the agony and the inevitable and I feel like i am going to be sick - but following the vet's advice. So i feel like it's just another day i have him.
		
Click to expand...

I can't say anything to help you. I wish I could. But thinking of you at such a sad time. Hugs and vibes x x


----------



## Baywonder (21 November 2020)

Oh bless him - he is such a little fighter.  XX


----------



## Mrs B (21 November 2020)

Crosses eyes, fingers, toes and anything else I can think of ... xx


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 November 2020)

Hope things go your way.   As long as his pain is under control I would give him a bit more time.  Fingers crossed.


----------



## cheekywelshie (21 November 2020)

Cragrat said:



			How much can you be with him today?
		
Click to expand...

Going up at lunchtime - will stay to give him hugs and cuddles and see the vet. I just know that today isn't the test it is can he eat food


----------



## ycbm (21 November 2020)

Oh my goodness,  what an unexpected update!   Everything crossed again then, toes as well this time though my shoes won't fit. Thinking of you while you have this agonising wait.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (21 November 2020)

Oh CW I’ve just caught up on the thread and can only imagine the rollercoaster of emotions you’ve been through over the last few days. I wish there was something I could say or do to help make it better, instead have some much needed HHO vibes, they’ve got me through some tough times in the past and I hope they can do the same for you xx


----------



## Wishfilly (21 November 2020)

Sending all the vibes that he can make a miraculous recovery. He really is gorgeous.


----------



## Laurac13 (21 November 2020)

Oh my gosh, keep strong your boy is a fighter as long as he’s not in pain go with the vet and see how he goes. Big hugs Xx
Ps miracles can happen my vets told me merlin only had a week to live in July and I said goodbye to him but he Stabilised then recovered back to full health, I’ve got everything crossed for you 🤞🤞🤞


----------



## Nikki26 (21 November 2020)

What a rollercoaster you are on at the moment. He is fighting so hard for you, I so hope you have the miracle that we are all hoping for. Your vet sounds amazing. I trust my vet explicitly and trust him to tell me when enough is enough. I have everything crossed for you both. xx


----------



## scats (21 November 2020)

I’ve got everything crossed for you both xx


----------



## tristar (21 November 2020)

with you and the little man x


----------



## Squeak (21 November 2020)

What a fighter he is.  Sending all the positive thoughts possible your way and crossing everything.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (21 November 2020)

Oh goodness. Sending an extra seat belt for the rollercoaster ride. I hope he pulls through for you.


----------



## Cragrat (21 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Going up at lunchtime - will stay to give him hugs and cuddles and see the vet. I just know that today isn't the test it is can he eat food 

Click to expand...

i hope you had some wonderful cuddles with him.

Everything crossed for tomorrow!


----------



## Fern007 (21 November 2020)

Hoping everything is still going in the right direction xx


----------



## cheekywelshie (21 November 2020)

At the moment the reflux is back down to 1litre his white blood count is down and heart rate down - but this means nothing if he cant digest his food so tomorrow is that last day I guess...to see if he can.  If not then I will say goodbye. I took a piece of his tail with me today and his shoes back


----------



## Sandstone1 (21 November 2020)

Really hope he can pull through.  You have done your best.  You have given him the best chance.  No one can do more than that.


----------



## awelshandawarmblood (21 November 2020)

Absolutely everything crossed that he pulls through, you've done absolutely everything you can.


----------



## Trouper (21 November 2020)

Hang on in there - you and your vet are doing all you can so take comfort in that.


----------



## brighteyes (21 November 2020)

Lots of us on here hoping against hope for him to pull through. You've done your absolute best and given him every reasonable chance - and now it's up to him. You have had time to prepare, listened to our input (which has been consistent and kind) and had chance to think the options through. If he is able to stay with the intervention given, let him. If he can't stay, let him go. This is just awful and many of us have been where you stand at least once, and we have got through the tears and pain, given time x


----------



## Surbie (21 November 2020)

Hope you can get some rest tonight, you're being put through the wringer but you've given him everything you can. Fingers are still crossed.


----------



## Sandstone1 (22 November 2020)

Hope for good news today for you both.


----------



## southerncomfort (22 November 2020)

Hope he's looking brighter this morning and manages to eat a little.  X


----------



## Baywonder (22 November 2020)

Just giving this thread a bump.  I hope everything is okay @cheekywelshie......


----------



## Laurac13 (22 November 2020)

Been thinking of you both x


----------



## Spottyappy (22 November 2020)

Another thinking of you. X


----------



## cblover (22 November 2020)

Im checking in again too to see how things are going. I’ve got everything crossed 🤞 for a positive outcome.


----------



## cheekywelshie (22 November 2020)

Hi all, thank you for checking in, I cannot tell you how much this thread and replies have meant to me this week and over the weekend in keeping me in one piece! I went up today and walking down to the stable I heard a whinny, that made my heart soar if nothing else I had a whinny. Still no poo but then he's still on fluids though he drank some water. I took him out for 5 minutes of grass and he nearly tore my am off! So they will keep doing that and gradually re-introduce bits of food so it's still like living on a knife edge, will he swallow it OK and will he poo or will it block up and will he reflux again and then that's it. We should know tomorrow. There's so many unknowns I don't dare get my hopes up. I have rather buggered up his forelock but taking a bit and his tail - I would just take the tail not the ashes I think if it came to it that would be too much.


----------



## Sandstone1 (22 November 2020)

At least hes still with us!  Thats good news and everything crossed he will pull through.


----------



## Spottyappy (22 November 2020)

Aw, so glad he feels well enough to tug you about to the grass! 
It is living on a knife edge, indeed, so I will hope that your knife has a wide blade, and long handle that means the rollercoaster you are on,doesn’t get too bad.


----------



## tristar (22 November 2020)

hang  on in there , look after yourself x


----------



## shamrock2021 (22 November 2020)

I hope it survives and makes a full recovery.


----------



## Squeak (22 November 2020)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow.  Sounding as positive as possible for today.


----------



## Rumtytum (22 November 2020)

Fingers crossed for tomorrow and if positive thoughts can help you and your boy have a head start with so many on here wishing the best for both of you.


----------



## SaddlePsych'D (22 November 2020)

What an absolute nightmare to be going through OP. I have been thinking of you an hoping things turn out okay. It sounds like absolutely everything that can be done is being done.


----------



## MrsCentaur (22 November 2020)

Been thinking of you all weekend and hoping for the best. x


----------



## Baywonder (22 November 2020)

At least he still with you and and continuing to fight this.  I still have absolutely everything crossed for you and your lovely horse.  xx


----------



## Surbie (22 November 2020)

Sending lots of positive vibes for tomorrow - a whinny is a wonderful thing to get too.


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2020)

I am with out emotionally just reading this thread, do I dread to think how you feel.
Keeping everything crossed for more improvements X X


----------



## Gingerwitch (22 November 2020)

Gingerwitch said:



			I am with out emotionally just reading this thread, do I dread to think how you feel.
Keeping everything crossed for more improvements X X
		
Click to expand...

That's worn out ! sorry


----------



## cheekywelshie (22 November 2020)




----------



## Welsh Dragon (22 November 2020)

A whinny is my favourite sound, I can only imagine how it made you feel. ❤️

Keeping everything crossed for you both.xx


----------



## gryff (22 November 2020)

Been thinking of you. Lovely photo. He's looking perky. Fingers (and everything else) crossed for you both x


----------



## cheekywelshie (22 November 2020)

Happier times...


----------



## cheekywelshie (22 November 2020)

Happier times...

View attachment 59543
[/QUOTE]


----------



## cheekywelshie (22 November 2020)




----------



## Baywonder (22 November 2020)

Such a beautiful horse!


----------



## cheekywelshie (22 November 2020)

Me trying to jump it ahead of him doh


----------



## cheekywelshie (22 November 2020)

Dressage not quite our forte but improving I even bought a dressage saddle only like two weeks ago (!)


----------



## cheekywelshie (22 November 2020)

Last one i promise! this was last year on the beach - this pic is on my wall..

!


----------



## Spottyappy (22 November 2020)

He is a stunning boy. whats his breeding? (Sire/dam)


----------



## cheekywelshie (22 November 2020)

Spottyappy said:



			He is a stunning boy. whats his breeding? (Sire/dam)
		
Click to expand...

Well that's a good question because it just says 'cob type' on his passport! Unknown for sire/dam. So I thought he might have welsh but hmmmm, I really don't know. I always wanted a Welshie so just went with it but people have said he might have a bit of fell, dales the vet even thought icelandic?! I got him from the outskirts of London from a dealer as a 5 ish year old. He was in a riding school for five months, obviously hated that although he tolerates stressage but I do more hacking/jumping though jumping for fun these days)


----------



## Wishfilly (22 November 2020)

He is utterly gorgeous. Keeping everything crossed for you!


----------



## rextherobber (22 November 2020)

He is truly lovely, and what a fighter!


----------



## Spottyappy (22 November 2020)

That’s a shame About the passport. 
He definnately looks welsh to me.
We have a full welsh D, and a partbred. Absolutely love the breed!


----------



## Sandstone1 (22 November 2020)

Looks welsh d to me too.  Very handsome boy.


----------



## Rumtytum (22 November 2020)

Beautiful photos and the last one ... 💓


----------



## nikicb (22 November 2020)

He is gorgeous!  I would also say part Welsh.  Many years ago a mare that I owned had colic surgery.  It was very touch and go for quite a few days, but she picked up once I was allowed to hand graze her.  Fingers crossed it will be the same for Jet.  My mare went on till she was 35.  xx


----------



## Cragrat (22 November 2020)

Those photos are great!    He is beautiful!  And he clearly has had a fantastic life with you - he looks so well and so happy.

Fingers crossed that the hand grazing continues to go well.


----------



## Fjord (22 November 2020)

Keeping everything crossed. He's so gorgeous.


----------



## brighteyes (23 November 2020)

What a superstar - makes it so much worse! I'll be crossing everything for you both today.


----------



## MrsMozart (23 November 2020)

I'm late to this. 

All crossed that it goes well. Beautiful pictures.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (23 November 2020)

This is the first thread I check everyday, so glad to hear better news and hoping for even better later.


----------



## Amymay (23 November 2020)

What a beautiful set of photos.  The last one is stunning xxx


----------



## Hannahgb (23 November 2020)

Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## Fraggle2 (23 November 2020)

Keeping everything crossed for you.

 I'm another that has been checking the thread several times a day. 
Sending hugs for you as I'm sure you could do with some  x


----------



## Nikki26 (23 November 2020)

I keep checking hoping for more good news. I hope Monday brings some more hope. xx


----------



## View (23 November 2020)

Everything crossed.  Any news this morning?


----------



## Annagain (23 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Well that's a good question because it just says 'cob type' on his passport! Unknown for sire/dam. So I thought he might have welsh but hmmmm, I really don't know. I always wanted a Welshie so just went with it but people have said he might have a bit of fell, dales the vet even thought icelandic?! I got him from the outskirts of London from a dealer as a 5 ish year old. He was in a riding school for five months, obviously hated that although he tolerates stressage but I do more hacking/jumping though jumping for fun these days)
		
Click to expand...

Everything crossed here too. I've been keeping any eye on his progress but didn't comment as I didn't have anything useful to add. But now I do - sort of! He looks so much like my old boy who was a very well bred (they just forgot to tell him that) Sec D. There's no doubt in my mind that he's 100% Welsh.


----------



## JulesRules (23 November 2020)

Another one here rooting for you both x


----------



## Keira 8888 (23 November 2020)

How is he doing today? 

Stunning photos 💓

Thinking of you both xx


----------



## Surbie (23 November 2020)

How are things going?

Those are lovely photos, particularly the beach ones. On the basis of no expertise whatsoever I would firmly say Welsh...


----------



## Spottyappy (23 November 2020)

Hope he is still improving, and your nerves are holding up.


----------



## Baywonder (23 November 2020)

Fingers crossed and hoping for a positive update. X


----------



## CobletCymraeg (23 November 2020)

Sorry so late to this thread, but hoping all is going the right way with you and your handsome lad, sending you both love and best wishes x


----------



## rabatsa (23 November 2020)

Hoping no news in good news.


----------



## Keira 8888 (23 November 2020)

rabatsa said:



			Hoping no news in good news.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, me too 🙏


----------



## cheekywelshie (23 November 2020)

Hello everyone sorry for the late update (having a broken phone is really crap at a time like this - they will only look at it on Friday!) So I am dependent on my OH phone and my laptop. I spoke to the vet this morning and went up this afternoon. He managed one small poo this mornig but he is only on readigrass and 5 minutes of grazing by hand. I specified that everything has to be soaked - the readigrass was a scoop but it is dry and so they said they will soak it. I took him out for a 5 minute graze and he seemed happy enough. Apparently there is a bit of swelling near the incision (!) so bit worried about that. His heart rate etc is normal this afternoon and his white blood count. Tomorrow is the test - can he eat hay....gulp


----------



## cheekywelshie (23 November 2020)




----------



## Jeni the dragon (23 November 2020)

Fingers crossed for continuing improvement!


----------



## Gingerwitch (23 November 2020)

He looks so bright in himself, must be because "mum" was with him.

Do hope for good news tomorrow for both of you x


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (23 November 2020)

Well, he certainly looks bright enough. Poo is great. Fingers crossed for continued improvement.


----------



## Baywonder (23 November 2020)

Thank you for the update @cheekywelshie - he definitely looks brighter in these photographs!  Fingers crossed he continues to make good progress.   XX


----------



## brighteyes (23 November 2020)

He's still here? Oh my! Best news of the day!


----------



## Trouper (23 November 2020)

Baby steps - he has been thro' a serious op and there are bound to be little things to concern you apart from the outcome of the op itself so don't stress the small stuff just now.  His gut has to heal as well as function properly.    Fingers and toes crossed for the hay test.


----------



## Sandstone1 (23 November 2020)

So pleased hes still with you and looking bright too.  Good luck for the next few days.


----------



## Laurac13 (23 November 2020)

Aww bless him so pleased to hear he is still holding his own xx


----------



## Surbie (23 November 2020)

He is looking perky despite it being a major op. Fingers & toes crossed for the hay test.


----------



## Spottyappy (23 November 2020)

Fingers, toes and everything else crossed for the hay test. He looks very alert in the latest photos, am sure seeing you must help him a lot.


----------



## Rumtytum (23 November 2020)

Bless the boy! Everything crossed  for the hay test 🤞


----------



## vmac66 (23 November 2020)

Hope the hay test goes well x


----------



## Keira 8888 (23 November 2020)

We have everything crossed for you both. Whatever happens you have both fought this like champions - champions to the end. Keep going my dear, we are all behind you every step of the way x


----------



## Cragrat (23 November 2020)

Such good news-I hope the hay eating goes well tomorrow!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (23 November 2020)

I’m fingers toes and everything else crossed for the hay test tomorrow!


----------



## OldNag (23 November 2020)

Good news   I hope he continues to improve x


----------



## Mrs B (24 November 2020)

Good luck today, CW - thinking of you x


----------



## Dyllymoo (24 November 2020)

Hope today goes well.  He definitely looks brighter bless him.  Everything crossed for you both x


----------



## cheekywelshie (24 November 2020)

Just had a call from the vet (I think I sounded very tired as she said 'sorry for waking you' - lol i've been awake most of the night.

So they are trying to give him some hay today. I would like to go up but I am exhausted driving on my own - 100 mile  round trip down the M1 and M25 via some busy roundabouts and back in the dark is a bit hair-raising. Work is getting busy too - i managed to 'leave' early yesterday but i feel like i need a week's worth of sleep. I'm worried if I don't go up though something will happen!

IF he gets through this week I need to think where he would be best placed for his recovery if he gets through this week. I wonder if wherever i go i will need to do it all myself because I'll be so paranoid. We're just assisted DIY atm with the owners, no others.. I can't see current yard owners doing late checks at 9pm. I need someone to help me out with hand grazing him a  few times a day / or give him hay so I'd go up in the morning and then maybe lunch or PM and need someone to do either lunch or PM and a late feed. I'd also want him on shavings and i think the yard i looked at only did the pellets, My current yard better for bringing back into work because of the land to long rein and walk on but that's few months off. There is no one on site and it is dark there up at night if I had to do late checks as there are no lights on site only the one in the stable (solar powered). Although it is quiet there. I don't want FL just a bit more help than I do now and ideally a late check to stop me worrying!

Anyway I'm getting ahead of myself he's still not pooed yet overnight (did one the other night but that might have been from before) so I really am getting ahead of myself here. he is definitely not out of the woods yet. I also asked them for the latest update on my bill (GULP) - sure it must be approaching 10K now


----------



## Amymay (24 November 2020)

Op, where are you? Perhaps someone can recommend a rehab livery near by.


----------



## cheekywelshie (24 November 2020)

Milton Keynes


----------



## Pinkvboots (24 November 2020)

That is a fair old journey you have really been through it in the last week, but I am so glad his now eating and things are going the right way.

If you need a stop gap or some help while you are at the RVC I am 20 minutes away, would be happy to help even if it's a cup of tea or a shoulder xx


----------



## Cragrat (24 November 2020)

You really must be exahusted- emotionally as well as physically.   i hope you can get some time for yourself soon.  

Everything crossed for successful hay eating and pooing


----------



## Squeak (24 November 2020)

So glad he's seeming a bit perkier and it's looking more positive.  Crossing everything that he keeps improving and manages to eat the hay today.

Would it be worth getting a camera for his box? Then you could keep an eye on him all the time and it might give you a bit more flexibility re the late night checks etc.


----------



## Spottyappy (24 November 2020)

Can you get a freelance groom to help with the walking out and feeding?  Or  rope in friends? 
I did put a  previous horse on assisted livery after he had a colic op, as I couldn't be there all the time ,but depending how adaptable your boy is, he may  maybe more settled on the yard he knows? Do you have any annual leave you can take?  Also, the reolink go camera is brill and works off solar so you could keep a regular check when you arent  there. Good luck, poo watch is so stressful too.


----------



## Spottyappy (24 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Milton Keynes
		
Click to expand...

Depending where you are in mk, I know of various yards not too far away, but more the Aylesbury side rather than Northampton or Bedford sides


----------



## Baywonder (24 November 2020)

Just giving this another little nudge to the top - I hope today has been good for you and your lovely boy today @cheekywelshie


----------



## cheekywelshie (24 November 2020)

So he's still perky today but still no poos! He's only been on handfuls of readigrass and 5 min handgrazing each day, off the antibiotics, getting a small amount of hay tonight. I dont know what to do if he doesn't poo then we are back to square one! I took him out for a handgraze briefly. They said they will text me if he poos.


----------



## Laurac13 (24 November 2020)

Aww bless him 🥰 I remember poo watch. Try not to worry he hasn’t eaten much at all fingers crossed for 💩 soon x


----------



## LeneHorse (24 November 2020)

Hope there is poo soon -come on boy you can do this xx


----------



## Keira 8888 (24 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			So he's still perky today but still no poos! He's only been on handfuls of readigrass and 5 min handgrazing each day, off the antibiotics, getting a small amount of hay tonight. I dont know what to do if he doesn't poo then we are back to square one! I took him out for a handgraze briefly. They said they will text me if he poos.
		
Click to expand...

Fingers crossed for that poo. Sending all our thoughts and encouragement xxx


----------



## Spottyappy (24 November 2020)

Hope there is some movement on the poo front. Soon.x


----------



## cheekywelshie (25 November 2020)

Still no poo 
How long should it take...he's on small amounts of hay as of last night...


----------



## OldNag (25 November 2020)

Keeping  it all crossed for your boy CW, sending poo vibes xx


----------



## vmac66 (25 November 2020)

Keeping everything crossed he poos soon.


----------



## cheekywelshie (25 November 2020)

So no poo yet the vet did a rectal exam and took some out so there was some waiting to come out. They are continuing to feed hay and then wil monitor if he poos but they said it seems to be moving along


----------



## tristar (25 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Still no poo 
How long should it take...he's on small amounts of hay as of last night...
		
Click to expand...

quite a while when you think how much they eat normally, its the bulk that pushes it through,   x


----------



## shamrock2021 (25 November 2020)

Fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Uliy (25 November 2020)

I’m also keeping everything crossed for you. My horse is also currently in the RVC so I know how stressful it is, but just remember they have such a lot of expertise and round the clock care so it’s the best place for him x


----------



## PurBee (25 November 2020)

tristar said:



			quite a while when you think how much they eat normally, its the bulk that pushes it through,   x
		
Click to expand...

exactly...when mine go on more grass it isnt that day i see greener poops - around 2 days later.

its good news the vet did a rectal and retrieved some, means at least its making its way to exit....just needs more bulk to push it along and fully out. He’s not had the roughage amount he’s normally used to. 
Fingers crossed for you both X


----------



## Pinkvboots (25 November 2020)

When my horse had impaction colic the vet took out everything he could then he was starved for 12 hours, I then had to feed very sloppy feeds then he said mix hay and grass in water so it's basically floating in a shallow bowl and offer small bits at a time, it took him ages to do any poos I know how worrying it is and I know it's not exactly the same but I know food takes a long time to get to the other end, fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Annagain (25 November 2020)

My share horse went on hunger strike in protest at his imprisonment when he was on box rest and only did two small poos in 3 days. We were monitoring him really closely for signs of discomfort but he was fine, he just had nothing going in so nothing needed to come out. We set him up with a pen in the corner of the field and he ate normally once he had a few hours out there every day and went back to normal. It could be the same for your boy and he just needs to eat a bit more for it all to come through. Fingers and everything else crossed for poo soon.


----------



## cheekywelshie (25 November 2020)

Two teeey soft poos! Teeny but something!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (25 November 2020)

Yay for poo. It's going to take time as he's on limited food. Keeping things crossed still.


----------



## brighteyes (25 November 2020)

It needs to be slow and steady. This means the gut is 'working'. God, this is stressful enough for us, so no idea how you are coping!


----------



## Sandstone1 (25 November 2020)

Hope he continues to improve.   Fingers crossed for more poo!


----------



## Rumtytum (25 November 2020)

Really hoping to hear of more good poo news


----------



## Jeni the dragon (25 November 2020)

Excellent news!


----------



## Squeak (25 November 2020)

Yay, glad for good news and fingers crossed he keeps improving.


----------



## Splash2310 (25 November 2020)

Never been so pleased to hear about a horse pooing! Got my fingers crossed for you x


----------



## PurBee (25 November 2020)

Splash2310 said:



			Never been so pleased to hear about a horse pooing! Got my fingers crossed for you x
		
Click to expand...

i was just thinking that...i never thought pre-horses i’d ever be so chuffed to hear a horse is pooping! With op’s case its such a wonderful turn around, having been such a rollercoaster of will he, wont he?....awww we’re at the point of poop party status! 😀

brilliant news cheekywelshie...may his healing force continue!


----------



## cheekywelshie (25 November 2020)

I love the idea of a poop party! Mind you I have drank so much wine this past week...and somehow managed to get through work. I had to preface each meeting with 'I should just let you know if the vet calls I HAVE to take it and I will call you back'.

So let's see how he does with hay tomorrow and poop and then maybe homecoming on Sat.

But that's another story - whether to move to a yard with someone on site or do it all myself - going up 4 times a day might be tricky but I have some concerns about where I am unless i do it all myself


----------



## PurBee (25 November 2020)

How would he deal with a yard move? Is he the type of horse to settle quickly to change or stress with change?
Has he got horse mates at current yrd who will perk him up/he’ll miss? You know him best.

my horses dont like change...but i know many horses used to being boxed to comps/travelling around seeing new things all the time tend to be more relaxed about ‘new’ environments.

someone mentioned getting a stall cam that’s got wifi so you can view his cam on your phone 24/7 and keep an eye on him...great idea if you plan to stay at current yard. Do you know a local groom or other livery who could do 2 of the 4 visits? Don’t be afraid to ask at your current yard, i’d happily help out a fellow livery who’s going through what you are.


----------



## Meredith (25 November 2020)

So pleased there is poo. More crossed fingers here.

Concerning the poo counting and watching I sympathise completely. When my mare was recovering from grass sickness I counted poo and listened to gut gurgles religiously for many months.
I have never forgotten this and even now over 20 years later if I haven’t seen poo performances for a day or so I will ‘have a listen’!


----------



## Trouper (26 November 2020)

PurBee said:



			How would he deal with a yard move? Is he the type of horse to settle quickly to change or stress with change?
Has he got horse mates at current yrd who will perk him up/he’ll miss? You know him best.

my horses dont like change...but i know many horses used to being boxed to comps/travelling around seeing new things all the time tend to be more relaxed about ‘new’ environments.

someone mentioned getting a stall cam that’s got wifi so you can view his cam on your phone 24/7 and keep an eye on him...great idea if you plan to stay at current yard. Do you know a local groom or other livery who could do 2 of the 4 visits? Don’t be afraid to ask at your current yard, i’d happily help out a fellow livery who’s going through what you are.
		
Click to expand...

I think PurBee has put it in a nutshell.  You know your horse best but if he is going to be the least bit stressy about a move I would hesitate just for now in case of setbacks.


----------



## Gingerwitch (26 November 2020)

Yeah..... You will never ever moan about mucking out again.  Hope all goes well today and tomorrow.

GW x


----------



## rabatsa (26 November 2020)

If you are going to change yards, when you bring him away from the horsepital is the time to do it.  I would like someone on site myself for the forst few weeks at least.


----------



## Equine_Dream (26 November 2020)

Yay for poo.... I confess when my mare had colic previously (partial impaction which thankfully tubing dislodged) i sent my husband and my long suffering vet soo many pictures of turds..... equestrian things: the utter joy of seeing poo from a colicy horse 💩😂


----------



## Cragrat (26 November 2020)

Hurray for poo!!!

Do you think Poo Watch could be as popular as Spring Watch?


----------



## cheekywelshie (26 November 2020)

PurBee said:



			How would he deal with a yard move? Is he the type of horse to settle quickly to change or stress with change?
Has he got horse mates at current yrd who will perk him up/he’ll miss? You know him best.

my horses dont like change...but i know many horses used to being boxed to comps/travelling around seeing new things all the time tend to be more relaxed about ‘new’ environments.

someone mentioned getting a stall cam that’s got wifi so you can view his cam on your phone 24/7 and keep an eye on him...great idea if you plan to stay at current yard. Do you know a local groom or other livery who could do 2 of the 4 visits? Don’t be afraid to ask at your current yard, i’d happily help out a fellow livery who’s going through what you are.
		
Click to expand...

There is no wifi at current yard it is on the top of a field 
I am the only livery


----------



## cheekywelshie (26 November 2020)

rabatsa said:



			If you are going to change yards, when you bring him away from the horsepital is the time to do it.  I would like someone on site myself for the forst few weeks at least.
		
Click to expand...

 I contacted a yard but didn't hear back maybe they thought it was too much hassle. He is easy to maange and copes with being moved around OK but I think muy options are limited. FL is about 500 a month and mostly round here that's it. I really don't trust anyone to do him so think will have to do it myself...


----------



## cheekywelshie (26 November 2020)




----------



## Annagain (26 November 2020)

Are there 4 there? Hooray!


----------



## cheekywelshie (26 November 2020)

annagain said:



			Are there 4 there? Hooray!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Dyllymoo (26 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



View attachment 59768

Click to expand...


All the poos!! Well done little man  xx


----------



## Britestar (26 November 2020)

Poopy doos!!


----------



## AdorableAlice (26 November 2020)

Better than a lifetimes worth of Christmas presents.


----------



## Mrs B (26 November 2020)

That's a fab photo!! 😃


----------



## Meredith (26 November 2020)

Yay


----------



## Rumtytum (26 November 2020)

Jobs done 😀😀😀😀!


----------



## Splash2310 (26 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



View attachment 59768

Click to expand...

Hurray! He looks very pleased with himself too.


----------



## doodle (26 November 2020)

I love it how we are all so obsessed with poo! And pus! Great picture.


----------



## Baywonder (26 November 2020)

Hooray for poo!!!!!  

That photo is fantastic -  I can just imagine him saying "Look what I did Mum!"

Best news ever - I'm so pleased for you.


----------



## vmac66 (26 November 2020)

Hurray for poo. X


----------



## Spottyappy (26 November 2020)

Lovely update.
the Reolink Go cameras work off a data sim, you don’t need wifi.
I have them, we dont have WiFi at my yard, hence using them. You are welcome to come and see them, as I’m not too far from you, if you wanted.


----------



## Red-1 (26 November 2020)

Fabulous news!!!!


----------



## Pippity (26 November 2020)

Look at all that fabulous poo!


----------



## ycbm (26 November 2020)

Best photo this week!


----------



## Cinnamontoast (26 November 2020)

I see poo, yay!


----------



## J&S (26 November 2020)

Woohoo! Poo!


----------



## brighteyes (26 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



View attachment 59768

Click to expand...

He looks EXTREMELY proud of himself! I think, under the circumstances, it should be allowed to sit there a bit longer than OCD-types might be able to manage! I looked for this update earlier and ...nothing. I am relieved and so pleased for you.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 November 2020)

FAB-U-LOUS POO. 💩


----------



## Surbie (26 November 2020)

Poo!! What a good boy!


----------



## Lurfy (26 November 2020)

That's great, what a good boy.


----------



## View (26 November 2020)

Well he is looking better and yay for poo!


----------



## tristar (26 November 2020)

congratulations on a safe delivery


----------



## Trouper (26 November 2020)

To the un-initiated we must look like a group of certifiable idiots to be so ecstatic over a stable of poo!!   But then what do they know?!!


----------



## Keira 8888 (26 November 2020)

This is such good news!!! 4 magnificent poos! I’m so pleased 😀 Keeping going both of you! Thinking about you xxx


----------



## cheekywelshie (26 November 2020)

Thank you everyone! Looks like we can bring him home on Saturday!

Now to the post op care and where he goes

I am still a bit worried (as now super paranoid obv!) about what's best - whether a short term solution where someone on site can look after him when I can't be here.


Any stories /experiences of managing recovery from colic surgery??

Last time (12 years ago) he was on full livery.

Current yard no one around in day. I really want him to follow the RVC pattern of having regular walks to grass and checks every day - otherwise I'll have to do it which 4 times a day inc late checks is tough as work is quite full on though they have been v undertsanding over this (although there is the camera idea). Current yard is on a hill, YO horses only noone on site.

There is a another yard with someone on site that has space that could do a bespoke package for me , obv he won't know the others (although he's been at RVC for two weeks now)..it's pellets though rather than shavings (am i being too fussy here about wanting a big thick bed of shavings!)

Wondering whether to do a short -term move or just try and get by for 6-8 weeks. Other concerns are no lights wher i am now, and what if tap freezes? There would be no one up after 5/6.


----------



## cheekywelshie (26 November 2020)

PS am having a poo party tomorrow night with a horsey friend in my bubble!


----------



## cheekywelshie (26 November 2020)

my horses dont like change...but i know many horses used to being boxed to comps/travelling around seeing new things all the time tend to be more relaxed about ‘new’ environments.

someone mentioned getting a stall cam that’s got wifi so you can view his cam on your phone 24/7 and keep an eye on him...great idea if you plan to stay at current yard. Do you know a local groom or other livery who could do 2 of the 4 visits? Don’t be afraid to ask at your current yard, i’d happily help out a fellow livery who’s going through what you are.[/QUOTE]

He's pretty used to going out and about and so long as has food doesn't get too stressed. He has friends at the old yard but isn't out with them anymore although he is a laid back horse. Limited help at current yard could probably get one or both end of day but I just need to know everything is followed to the letter in terms of vets instructions...and...i'm not sure


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 November 2020)

I think I would be tempted to go for the bespoke package. It sounds like you may find it tricky to follow what the RVC have been doing. You have given him every chance to pull through. Obviously you know your own horse better than we do, would he settle ok or would he be likely to get stressy?


----------



## cheekywelshie (26 November 2020)

That's it - and I am massively paranoid - well I was paranoid before after the last colic (12 years ago) but now will be a bit more!
He tends to be OK. He seemed quite happy but I had to keep him separately recently because the grazing run out - then the owner moved his horses to more grass and I got paranoid there was too much, so went in another paddock, he could see them but was on his own. I think he would settle if he met a fellow cob type! I suppose it's just working out the exact routine...

Current Y
Equine friends
Flexibility on when to visit - no curfews or gate locks as I have key
Quiet
YO knows horse
Cheaper
Good onsite track for bringing back into work
NO restrictios during lockdown on visits
BUT
Dark at night, no lights
No one up after 6, quite isolated off road
Water pipes could freeze - no other taps
No one on site
no late checks

Other Y
Onlsite YO
Late checks
LIghts at night
Bespoke package inc hand grazing

10 horses
Option to go assisted as well as Full
24 hour turnout in summer
Off road hacking

BUT no choice bedding, pellets not shavings
New yard, no familiar horses
Cost
Can he see others on box rest?
Gate locked at 9..

Or I could return after winter maybe..


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (26 November 2020)

Under the circumstances I would go for other yard for the next few weeks for rehab/recovery. Once he is fit and well then return to current yard if they are willing to hold your place.


----------



## rextherobber (26 November 2020)

My horse would not like to move, so the decision would be made for me! 
The negatives on your current yard could be addressed - Reolink camera, solar/battery lights, no restrictions on access so you could do a late night check, it would be tiring and incur a cost, but it's doable. Can you get there during the day to do the hand walks etc?
The new yard has the potential of other liveries around for practical and moral support, and would be less tiring for you.


----------



## cheekywelshie (26 November 2020)

Current yard said they wouldnt be offended if i needed to move..maybe a short term option until spring? I dont know.. I had unlimited access during lockdown still do so this is a consideration


----------



## PurBee (27 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Current yard said they wouldnt be offended if i needed to move..maybe a short term option until spring? I dont know..
		
Click to expand...

i second moving IF you know he’s chilled out enough to handle change of yards. You’ll get 24/7 support...many eyes checking him.
...and IF you know that going to him 4 times a day for 6-8 weeks at current yard would be impossible for you to maintain. (I dont know how far your trips to and from current yard are/ or your work are)
I’m thinking of your health too, you said work is full on for you atm, so truly, dont exhaust yourself to the brink...doesnt help your horse or you if you’re travelling all-in-all 10 trips a day to him and back and work and back.

your current yard is so good to be so understanding and keep a space open for you to return!

I understand pellets V’s shavings preference. I find pellets dustier, less comfy as a bed. Could you buy in some bales shavings at new yard as a topper over pellets?

Or alternatively, employ a groom close-by to current yard to do some checks. Ask at other yards close to you or on here if anyone knows anyone close to you of someone attentive and good.

(You can buy ‘bundit tanks’ 1000 ltr online, cheap...50 quid. Get ones that are food grade ....check with seller. put it on breeze blocks...fill with tap, and have it as spare water for when cold temps come and mains water taps freeze. 1000 ltr of water block doesnt freeze. I use them. Shove an old pillow around the large tap opening to prevent the cold freezing the plastic lever.)


----------



## cheekywelshie (27 November 2020)

PurBee said:



			i second moving IF you know he’s chilled out enough to handle change of yards. You’ll get 24/7 support...many eyes checking him.
...and IF you know that going to him 4 times a day for 6-8 weeks at current yard would be impossible for you to maintain. (I dont know how far your trips to and from current yard are/ or your work are)
I’m thinking of your health too, you said work is full on for you atm, so truly, dont exhaust yourself to the brink...doesnt help your horse or you if you’re travelling all-in-all 10 trips a day to him and back and work and back.

your current yard is so good to be so understanding and keep a space open for you to return!

I understand pellets V’s shavings preference. I find pellets dustier, less comfy as a bed. Could you buy in some bales shavings at new yard as a topper over pellets?

Or alternatively, employ a groom close-by to current yard to do some checks. Ask at other yards close to you or on here if anyone knows anyone close to you of someone attentive and good.

(You can buy ‘bundit tanks’ 1000 ltr online, cheap...50 quid. Get ones that are food grade ....check with seller. put it on breeze blocks...fill with tap, and have it as spare water for when cold temps come and mains water taps freeze. 1000 ltr of water block doesnt freeze. I use them. Shove an old pillow around the large tap opening to prevent the cold freezing the plastic lever.)
		
Click to expand...


----------



## cheekywelshie (27 November 2020)

It's about 15 mins there and 15 mins back - 45 to an hour round trip if you include hand grazing or mucking out. MY concern with the new yard is i think they just use pellets and wouldn't let you use your own bedding (ie shavings)


----------



## PurBee (27 November 2020)

Have you seen the beds at the new yard? Do they put in a good bed of pellets? Are they wetted down and fluffed up? On rubber matting?

My horses love a good doze in their bed. I tried pellets and they wouldnt lay on them as whole pellets...even 6-8 inches deep. 2 days they didnt lay down, mare getting more moody the longer she went without deep REM sleep.
 Only when i wetted them, fluffed them up and added shavings on top did they lay down. it’s just what they were used to. They love a deep bed so i do a kind of semi-deep bed system now, with sub layers to soak pee, with fresh dry inches on top...and skip out the base when needed. I didn’t realise how much horses love to sleep fully flaked-out flat until owning them! I have them at home so can observe their sleeping habits closely.
The reason i stopped pellets is because when fully laid out their nose is in the bedding, and even when laying upright on their belly they drop their nose into the bedding, resting their head while sleeping. I’d see them with sawdust from pellets all around their muzzles and in their nostrils...a cough developed because pellets are essentially sawdust and more easily inhaled than flakes of shavings.
Yet...i see pics of some horses laying happily on shallow pellet beds on rubber mats....so i think it depends what the horse is used to.
what’s your boy used to?


----------



## Surbie (27 November 2020)

Personally, and if the horse would be happy and if you could also hold your current space, I'd take him to the second yard for recovery.


----------



## Winters100 (27 November 2020)

As others have said I think that for your peace of mind you would be better to go to the other yard for the recovery period.  I would just buy whatever bedding you want and take it with you.  Realistically you are going to be in pieces thinking of what he is up to with no one on the yard, and 4 trips a day will be a strain.

Finally really well done to you and him for getting through this.  Fantastic news.  He seems to have somehow worked his way into everyone's hearts - I have been logging in several times a day to check for updates on his condition and I am sure that many others have been doing the same.  Really pleased for you and good luck with the recovery.


----------



## cblover (27 November 2020)

That’s a very welcome sight. I’m so pleased he’s doing well. You’ve really been through it, take care.


----------



## Gingerwitch (27 November 2020)

Surbie said:



			Personally, and if the horse would be happy and if you could also hold your current space, I'd take him to the second yard for recovery.
		
Click to expand...

 This is what I would do. I cannot think of any decent yard that would not let you do this with good will and there best wishes.
GW x


----------



## tristar (27 November 2020)

you need to think of your own health in this as well whats easiest for both of you


----------



## Trouper (27 November 2020)

Hang on to the fact that we are even talking about how to manage his next move!!!!  You have both come so far.
My initial thoughts some days ago were that a new yard might stress him - but on more sober reflection a straight move to the new yard might seem, to him, just like a continuation of his veterinary care and certainly would give you more peace of mind.  But - and it is a big but for me - I would be concerned about pellets.   I have used them quite happily for mine but when a horse is introduced to them for the first time there is the temptation for them to nibble them thinking they are food.   They soon stop but I would be concerned about anything like that entering his gut just now - call me paranoid but that would be a concern for me.  To that end, I would explain my concern to the new yard and ask if I could put shavings on top.
Alternatively, if you don't know any freelance grooms I might ask the staff at my local practice if they know of anyone who might be interested in earning a bit more money and acting as vet nurse/groom for you for a few weeks.  It would probably be a cheaper option and that, plus a camera, might give you peace of mind.


----------



## July dreamer (27 November 2020)

I'm so pleased for you.
If your current yard will keep your space I think, for peace of mind, the new yard with help would be better for his recovery.  But I also recommend getting a camera, even at your new yard (I hope they would let you put one up in his stable). I'm lucky in that I have mains & wi-fi at my yard, so a camera was easy.  When my boy first came home after his colic surgery I would wake up 4 or 5 times during the night, I could just check on my phone that all was OK and then back to sleep.  Another big advantage is that you can check on them without disturbing them.  Now my boy is back living out again I've put cameras up in his field shelter so I can see most of the field during daylight and see him in his shelter at night, I put his hay in there so he goes in.  Wi-fi but no power at field shelter so I've used the solar powered Reolink and they’ve been brilliant, I'm sure the ones that take sim cards are just as good and I wouldn’t hesitate to use them.  I'd be so worried if I couldn't just have a quick check on my horse and he only lives at the bottom of the garden!


----------



## JulesRules (27 November 2020)

Personally, i think I'd go for the new yard. Wet and fluff the pellets and they should be fine.

Otherwise I'd see if I could employ a groom and install a camera. 

Good to see the poop and be in the position to be making this decision .


----------



## rabatsa (27 November 2020)

New yard.

If the yard owner will let you put one bale of shavings on top of the pellets until he gets used to them as a bed you should be ok.


----------



## Annagain (27 November 2020)

While it's a pain, it's a lovely dilemma to have under the circumstances! I too would go for the new yard at least until you can reduce the daily visits - maybe get through to the end of Jan there and then move him back if you want to. by Feb, there's a bit more daylight so you should be able to get jobs done etc in the light. I wouldn't worry about the pellets, mine have been on them a few years and love them, they lie down happily  and seem very comfortable on them. They've never tried to eat them, but if they're well soaked and fluffed up they won't look like pony cubes and he shouldn't find them exciting!  I think while a big shavings bed looks very fluffy and inviting to us, the horses don't care and lie down on pretty much anything!


----------



## Carrottom (27 November 2020)

For your own peace of mind I would move him directly to the full livery yard. 
Whenever I introduce a new horse to a pellet bed I always mix in a few fork fulls from the next door bed to the fluffed up pellets so that it smells like a bed. I figure that they are going to be neighbours so it won't increase any chance of spreading disease. My 3 all rolls and lie down in their stables.


----------



## cheekywelshie (27 November 2020)

Well I went to new yard but - he'd be on his own nothing nearby to look at. No options to add shavings. It all adds up to quite a lot with the additional bits.


----------



## PurBee (27 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Well I went to new yard but - he'd be on his own nothing nearby to look at. No options to add shavings. It all adds up to quite a lot with the additional bits.
		
Click to expand...

so he would be in a box alone and never see another horse while there? 
...and at your current yard he has the YO horses as company?

tough one...id want a horse on box rest to at least see other horses/activity going on, from a boredom point of view. 
Think i’d plough the extra money youd spend at the new yard into camera, and groom help 2x per day, at current yard.
Go with gut feeling if head is in 2 minds!


----------



## cheekywelshie (27 November 2020)

He doesn't have YO as company but can see them in field
It's not an ideal situation either way but I didn't think it would work out at the new one


----------



## Marigold4 (27 November 2020)

Can you stay at the vets for a couple of weeks? Expensive but everything you have listed as important would be available and he is settled there


----------



## cheekywelshie (27 November 2020)

He's coming home tomorrow but what a stressful day today - after the vet said he was good to go home tomorrow, she then passed me over to finance at 10am this morning who said they needed payment by 2pm today!! I was told by my bank i had to go in (my phone had broken - I had a week wait from Apple to fix it so was using my other half's but because of the two factor authentication they couldn't take payment over the phone because I wasn't getting the text message cos the phone was broke  ( a really shite week for a phone to break) so I rang the bank they said go in - i got there then asked them to do payment (at 1130 - having to cancel my work meetings) which they did and gave me a receipt (then told me I could have done it online (honestly by this point i am near screaming at something as I had asked them would it go through in time if I did it online when I called them up before going in) - I then had to go sort my phone out - i had said i'd ring the RVC at 2 but forgot i was going to see that yard then straight after picking phone up  - then I got back to find this in my inbox!! I then emailed over evidence of the recipt to say that i'd paid and they said it was showing up as 'pending'  - I mean really i'm not sure what more I could do given it was a Friday, they said in the end 'well we'll go with that for now so yes you can pick your horse up'...thanks, yes I really needed more stress!


*NOTICE BEFORE PROCEEDINGS*​

You are now informed that unless some arrangement is made for payment by Monday (30/11/20), immediate proceedings will be taken against you in the County Court for recovery of the same, without further notice.


----------



## cheekywelshie (27 November 2020)

July dreamer said:



			I'm so pleased for you.
If your current yard will keep your space I think, for peace of mind, the new yard with help would be better for his recovery.  But I also recommend getting a camera, even at your new yard (I hope they would let you put one up in his stable). I'm lucky in that I have mains & wi-fi at my yard, so a camera was easy.  When my boy first came home after his colic surgery I would wake up 4 or 5 times during the night, I could just check on my phone that all was OK and then back to sleep.  Another big advantage is that you can check on them without disturbing them.  Now my boy is back living out again I've put cameras up in his field shelter so I can see most of the field during daylight and see him in his shelter at night, I put his hay in there so he goes in.  Wi-fi but no power at field shelter so I've used the solar powered Reolink and they’ve been brilliant, I'm sure the ones that take sim cards are just as good and I wouldn’t hesitate to use them.  I'd be so worried if I couldn't just have a quick check on my horse and he only lives at the bottom of the garden!
		
Click to expand...

Which camera do you use?


----------



## ycbm (27 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			He's coming home tomorrow but what a stressful day today - after the vet said he was good to go home tomorrow, she then passed me over to finance at 10am this morning who said they needed payment by 2pm today!! I was told by my bank i had to go in (my phone had broken - I had a week wait from Apple to fix it so was using my other half's but because of the two factor authentication they couldn't take payment over the phone because I wasn't getting the text message cos the phone was broke  ( a really shite week for a phone to break) so I rang the bank they said go in - i got there then asked them to do payment (at 1130 - having to cancel my work meetings) which they did and gave me a receipt (then told me I could have done it online (honestly by this point i am near screaming at something as I had asked them would it go through in time if I did it online when I called them up before going in) - I then had to go sort my phone out - i had said i'd ring the RVC at 2 but forgot i was going to see that yard then straight after picking phone up  - then I got back to find this in my inbox!! I then emailed over evidence of the recipt to say that i'd paid and they said it was showing up as 'pending'  - I mean really i'm not sure what more I could do given it was a Friday, they said in the end 'well we'll go with that for now so yes you can pick your horse up'...thanks, yes I really needed more stress!


*NOTICE BEFORE PROCEEDINGS*​

You are now informed that unless some arrangement is made for payment by Monday (30/11/20), immediate proceedings will be taken against you in the County Court for recovery of the same, without further notice.
		
Click to expand...


Have I read that right?  RVC are threatening to sue you before the horse has even got home!?!?


They should have checked you had the means to pay before operating,  not threaten to sue you now.  That's disgusting


----------



## Spottyappy (27 November 2020)

That is quite shocking / upsetting with the RVC, especially as you need to make a partial payment upfront, if I recall correctly?
infact, I had to chase them for my bill,as the finance department weren’t working as it was the Christmas holidays when I picked my girl up.


----------



## July dreamer (27 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Which camera do you use?
		
Click to expand...

In the stable where I had power and wi-fi I used time2 oscar 2 but in the field shelter where I have no power but do have wi-fi I used Reolink Argus Pro with Reolink solar panel.  If you have no power or wi-fi you'll have to use something like the Reolink Go which uses a sim card for the wi-fi.  Others on here will be able to tell you more about it as I know they've used the Reolink Go.  I'm not the most technological person when it comes to a smart phone but I set all the cameras and my phone up myself so it's not difficult!


----------



## cheekywelshie (27 November 2020)

Spottyappy said:



			That is quite shocking / upsetting with the RVC, especially as you need to make a partial payment upfront, if I recall correctly?
infact, I had to chase them for my bill,as the finance department weren’t working as it was the Christmas holidays when I picked my girl up.
		
Click to expand...

I paid £1K deposit on arrival

I have transferred the whole amount in two instalments and haven't had an actual invoice yet!


----------



## cheekywelshie (27 November 2020)

ycbm said:



			Have I read that right?  RVC are threatening to sue you before the horse has even got home!?!?


They should have checked you had the means to pay before operating,  not threaten to sue you now.  That's disgusting 

Click to expand...

Yes that's right. He is due to come home tomorrrow. I have transferred all the £ in full -and with no invoice !


----------



## rextherobber (27 November 2020)

I think that is quite shocking behaviour from the RVC, absolutely the last thing you need. Hopefully it will turn out to be a computer glitch and it was sent out to everyone - how can you pay a bill that you haven't received?! So pleased your lovely boy is coming home!


----------



## cheekywelshie (27 November 2020)

When I arrived they asked for 1K deposit.. My partner paid this on his credit card.

today they asked me to pay as much as i could in full, they didn't wan to do a payment plan.

Tried over the phone - my bank rejected it - later i found out because my phone was not working and being reparied and the two factor authentication was not able to work for that reason

I said I could pay on line RVC said that it woudln't go through in time and it had to go through in the next two hours ( they rang at 10am - I am workingfull time)

I then rang my bank who said I had to go in to pa y i t and that my card 
 had expired, even though the card clearly hadn't according to the data. I cancelled work meetings, drove to the bank, they said there was no need to cance the card (!) and processed the bill and gave me a receipt. 

When i got a new phone I saw mssage from RVC at 4pm saying they hadn't received the money. Then i loogged on my emails with threatned court precedings! then I spoketo somoenen there and they said they woudl check on Monday. BUt I haven't even been sent an invoice. It seems ridicoulous


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

rextherobber said:



			I think that is quite shocking behaviour from the RVC, absolutely the last thing you need. Hopefully it will turn out to be a computer glitch and it was sent out to everyone - how can you pay a bill that you haven't received?! So pleased your lovely boy is coming home!
		
Click to expand...

Sadly not, it was clearly sent by the person who I spoke to on the phone. I will be putting in a formal complaint. It's just soured things a bit, but yes let's get him home! x


----------



## OldNag (28 November 2020)

I think that is disgraceful re RVC. You just don't threaten proceedings like that. I suspect they made a mistake and sent the wrong email. Well, I hope they did and that it is not standard practice there? 

Glad your boy is so much better


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

I don’t think it was a mistake sadly, as it clearly had my name and address on...


----------



## Trouper (28 November 2020)

I'm frankly appalled at the way you have been treated.    However, for now, just concentrate on getting him home and settled and try and relax around him - difficult I know!!
There will be time for sober reflection and the composing of letters to RVC and your bank (and maybe the phone company?) in due course but I am afraid it is the way banks make their money by delaying on the transfer of funds so that they can earn overnight interest.    I don't think RVC have any excuse from the way you have explained the situation and I would be very interested to hear their side of the story!!!!!
We need pictures of him when he is home please!!!


----------



## ycbm (28 November 2020)

They can't threaten to sue you when they have not presented you with a written itemised bill !  I'm not sure that's even legal,  it borders on harassment and it certainly wouldn't stand up in a court dealing with debt.  It's a disgusting way to behave.


----------



## tristar (28 November 2020)

everyone in the world knows you don`t pay a bill till you get it!   and checked all the individual costs and are satisfied it is correct


----------



## Red-1 (28 November 2020)

I too am horrified at your treatment by RVC. I can only imagine how you felt, at a time of stress, when at work, being threatened that if you don't do something unreasonable, without an invoice etc... beggars belief! 

If they feel that tight they should set up a daily itemised bill and payment, rather than give you just a few hours on a working day. 

I do hope they offer a huge apology, and the lady on the phone is 'retrained' for future clients!


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

They said there might be more to pay but that’s what they had on their system...yet expected me to pay. It wasn’t about ability to pay for me it was the way this has been handled.  So I have in good faith, after the faff with the bank, paid based on the figures they said despite no invoice which they said they couldn’t provide until checking with the vet so basically until my horse had been discharged then..I even rang them while I was at the bank to check the details. They said as I didn’t ring back at 2 as I said they got concerned - and then at 4 sent this notification of proceedings!
When I first arrived at RVC I had to provide two numbers - my phone broke so the vets rang on the other but the finance people just left a message on the one I couldn’t access which I only picked up at 4. It all seems a bit full on given I haven’t even picked him up yet or had an invoice! A few weeks down the line then maybe. I then emailed over screen grabs of to show I had transferred the money and the receipt the bank had given me. They rang back saying it just says pending. I said well what do you want me to do you call me this morning I go to the bank you can see the money is going! I can’t make the bank do it any quicker it is a Friday! So they said they will confirm money has been received on Monday ( the day on the letter they said they’d start legal action). I am looking forward to getting him obviously but this has just left me even more wiped out.


----------



## Red-1 (28 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			They said there might be more to pay but that’s what they had on their system...yet expected me to pay. It wasn’t about ability to pay for me it was the way this has been handled.  So I have in good faith, after the faff with the bank, paid based on the figures they said despite no invoice which they said they couldn’t provide until checking with the vet so basically until my horse had been discharged then..I even rang them while I was at the bank to check the details. They said as I didn’t ring back at 2 as I said they got concerned - and then at 4 sent this notification of proceedings!
When I first arrived at RVC I had to provide two numbers - my phone broke so the vets rang on the other but the finance people just left a message on the one I couldn’t access which I only picked up at 4. It all seems a bit full on given I haven’t even picked him up yet or had an invoice! A few weeks down the line then maybe. I then emailed over screen grabs of to show I had transferred the money and the receipt the bank had given me. They rang back saying it just says pending. I said well what do you want me to do you call me this morning I go to the bank you can see the money is going! I can’t make the bank do it any quicker it is a Friday! So they said they will confirm money has been received on Monday ( the day on the letter they said they’d start legal action). I am looking forward to getting him obviously but this has just left me even more wiped out.
		
Click to expand...

Firstly, there is no court in this land who would give you any such conviction in this situation. You haven't even got an invoice for goodness sakes. I now it is a work, but please don't think you will end up with a bad mark on yips credit history, they are bluffing in a twisted, cruel way. 

I'm not even sure why they would do that. Is the lady acting solo, in an over zealous way? 

I would definitely do a formal complaint. It is harassment, stupid of them. I would complain high up too.


----------



## LeneHorse (28 November 2020)

That's dreadful behaviour from the vet hospital. I think you have every right to complain. You wouldn't pay any other complicated bill without seeing an itemised invoice. Plus they must be aware of the utter stress that a horse owner will be going through following colic surgery. The legal letter is just ridiculous in these circumstances. 
Hope pony is continuing to make a good recovery and is pooping for britain x


----------



## Murphy88 (28 November 2020)

Great news that he has done so well!

I would suspect that the notice of proceedings part is maybe included as standard on all emails regarding payment. Sadly, it is probably also a reflection of the issues vet hospitals face with unpaid bills - nowadays clients are so bad at paying bills that it is standard practice to expect payment in full before the horse leaves the hospital. Bristol vet school equine hospital recently closed because of lack of funds - equine hospitals in general can't afford to have unpaid bills. I'm sure you are in good faith OP, but I myself have had clients that I trusted and would have said would absolutely pay their bill the next day/week, who then turn around and months later still have unpaid bills in the £1000s+. Such is the nature of the job, often the vet will not have had time to finalize the invoice prior to collecting payment, and it's not uncommon that payment is taken prior to an invoice being sent out - if I'm busy with patients, I'm not going to have time to sit in front of a computer and do billing, that has to wait for the evening when I stay late instead of going home. If you have paid the bill I wouldn't worry about it, and know that the finance department are probably just jaded by the fact they spend their life chasing unpaid bills.

I think if you want to send a quick email pointing out that it was a little alarming re notice of proceedings thats fine. But I speak from experience here - nothing is more disheartening as a vet than putting your heart and soul into a case and then having an owner complain, because even though it's nothing to do with the vet, it still ends up the vet's problem.


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

Paying in good faith a not insignificant amount  without even seeing an invoice, even one in progress, - where else would that happen? I signed a form saying I am liable. If they are that concerned then surely asking for half the amount a few days before he goes or more up front rather than pressuring me to sort several thousand pounds in a matter of hours when I’m at work (basically I now owe work an extra day) and then threatening court proceedings hours later is not good practice. I don’t normally transfer such large amounts on my account so no doubt it flagged up warning signs at my bank as well (perhaps why it is pending). I didn’t feel it was handled well professionally at all and has left me with a dim view(not of the vets themselves obviously) and emotionally and physically wiped out. Finance need to have a better system in place to support the vet and the client because at the end of the day I am a client and paying £9, 200  for a service if we look at it in the cold light of day.


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

We are on our way there now. Just want him Home.


----------



## Mrs B (28 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			We are on our way there now. Just want him Home.
		
Click to expand...

Safe journey, there and back  x


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

Now I have my phone back I can see 
 a message from last Monday. Obviously I didn’t get that til now because the phone was broken but then I left two numbers on arrival in the paperwork and the vet has been calling me daily on my partners phone, the second number . Finance must know the vets talk to me on a regular basis and I had to list two numbers when I arrived but they didn’t try me on the second. So they would think I hadn’t returned their call and I can understand concerns there  but surely they must talk to the vet to get updates on treatment and cost and know the vets talk to me every day. 

Regardless I still think it’s no excuse to not provide via email some sort of invoice and a bit extreme to issue a warning over court proceedings at this stage.

I will post pictures when he is back.


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

At vets


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)




----------



## PurBee (28 November 2020)

ycbm said:



			They can't threaten to sue you when they have not presented you with a written itemised bill !  I'm not sure that's even legal,  it borders on harassment and it certainly wouldn't stand up in a court dealing with debt.  It's a disgusting way to behave.
		
Click to expand...

unless laws have changed, when i was self-employed in the uk i couldnt demand when a customer paid the bill - upon invoice sent, i *think* the law covered a 30 day payment period. Only after 30 days could i then start sending reminders for payment.

I certainly couldnt demand money without sending a fully itemised invoice!
Im shocked to hear this about the RVC of all places. To just threaten court proceedings without invoice, or payment reminders is bully behaviour. Considering the industry they’re in, where they’re dealing with customers who are emotionally tested due to pet illness....it’s hardly good customer support to become financial vipers once the pet has been signed off.

Also, considering cases like colic, which are hugely expensive and unforseen, i’m shocked they don’t automatically have payment plans in place.  Not everyone can afford to immediately pay 5k+ vet bill. Just awfully inconsiderate all round on the financial front.

I hope the move of your boy goes well cheekywelshie.....focus on him....deal with them later once he’s settled! Youve got enough on your plate!


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

Jet comes home!!


----------



## PurBee (28 November 2020)

Fabulous!! Party time!! 🥳🥳😁🥳🥳

A hearty ‘Well done lass’ hug for persevering! You both did it! I’m so happy for you 🥳☀️😀


----------



## Red-1 (28 November 2020)

Fantastic to see you both home!



Murphy88 said:



			Great news that he has done so well!

I would suspect that the notice of proceedings part is maybe included as standard on all emails regarding payment. Sadly, it is probably also a reflection of the issues vet hospitals face with unpaid bills - nowadays clients are so bad at paying bills that it is standard practice to expect payment in full before the horse leaves the hospital. Bristol vet school equine hospital recently closed because of lack of funds - equine hospitals in general can't afford to have unpaid bills. I'm sure you are in good faith OP, but I myself have had clients that I trusted and would have said would absolutely pay their bill the next day/week, who then turn around and months later still have unpaid bills in the £1000s+. Such is the nature of the job, often the vet will not have had time to finalize the invoice prior to collecting payment, and it's not uncommon that payment is taken prior to an invoice being sent out - if I'm busy with patients, I'm not going to have time to sit in front of a computer and do billing, that has to wait for the evening when I stay late instead of going home. If you have paid the bill I wouldn't worry about it, and know that the finance department are probably just jaded by the fact they spend their life chasing unpaid bills.

I think if you want to send a quick email pointing out that it was a little alarming re notice of proceedings thats fine. But I speak from experience here - nothing is more disheartening as a vet than putting your heart and soul into a case and then having an owner complain, because even though it's nothing to do with the vet, it still ends up the vet's problem.
		
Click to expand...

TBH, I am surprised anyone can try to defend this. Ringing at 10am for payment at 2pm, with no invoice and no one actually knows the amount owed... 

May be good vets, but not good at peopling. I thought that the office staff were supposed to be the link. It is such a stressful time. Yes, ask for the money, but demanding it with threats of court action is dismal, with 4 hours' notice.


----------



## ycbm (28 November 2020)

Red-1 said:



			Fantastic to see you both home!



TBH, I am surprised anyone can try to defend this. Ringing at 10am for payment at 2pm, with no invoice and no one actually knows the amount owed... 

May be good vets, but not good at peopling. I thought that the office staff were supposed to be the link. It is such a stressful time. Yes, ask for the money, but demanding it with threats of court action is dismal, with 4 hours' notice.
		
Click to expand...


I was surprised by the defence as well.  This is a big hospital and the only way they know how much to ask for is that as the vet or other carer does the work each day it is input to the system,  and the system provides the sub total,  or total,  which was demanded from CW.

And since it has already been input,  it is a small matter for the accounts clerk issuing these obnoxious and frankly legally insupportable  threats  to have attached the itemised bill,  which in my experience will list every bandage and syringe used.   They must then give "reasonable" time to pay before issuing court proceedings, which is not 4 hours. 

If that wasn't the case,  and the accounts clerk held a finger in the air to guess how much the bill was,  then that would have been equally as bad.

It was indefensible behaviour,  surely?


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

Going up later to do a late check on Jetboy. Looked into getting a camera but with no wifi I'm not sure it will work in terms of remote viewing!

Can I just say again how much this thread has meant to me over the last two weeks, it has kept me going, no two ways about it.

And I know Covid might prevent it but depending on the restrictions - if anyone  is local enough and wants to come and visit my brave boy then please do!!! Come for a hand graze and a cup of tea! We are based just North of Milton Keynes - just send me a PM, I and am sure Jet would love to see you! Just drop me a PM.

Much love and thanks to you all xxx


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 November 2020)

Im so glad you have been able to get him home.  Cameras, look at reolink go.  they work with no wifi.  costs £4 a month on a data only sim card.  It does work!  you can either take home to charge up or get a solar panel.  They are easy to set up and use.


----------



## Spottyappy (28 November 2020)

Glad you have him home.
The reolink go cameras are currently on Offer, you will need a solar panel, but they work off a data sim, at £4 a month.


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Reolink-Se...show_all_btm?ie=UTF8&reviewerType=all_reviews

ah  yes - I guess it depends on the strength of the mobile signal...are they easy to install on the wall or do you need a bit of DIY expertise?

If it was a simple fix on then I could port it around ie in horsebox for future use - but I guess it isn't?


----------



## Sandstone1 (28 November 2020)

It is really simple to fix up.  It comes with a mount so you can fix to wall but you can move it around.  It works on 4g signal.  when it comes you activate the sim card and the camera talks to you to tell you its set up.  Honestly very simple.  If I can do it anyone can!


----------



## J&S (28 November 2020)

So pleased for you that he came through it all and is home.  Pretty shocking about the financial angle.  I hope that they can bring themselves to make some sort of apology.


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

J&S said:



			So pleased for you that he came through it all and is home.  Pretty shocking about the financial angle.  I hope that they can bring themselves to make some sort of apology.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, it wasn't about my ability to pay - I had the money (goodbye savings) - and the finance people had tried to reach me on my broken phone - as I found out later Friday PM when I finally got it back. But only on the Friday morning,  the vet called me and put me through to them  then we tried to do it over the phone but it was declined probably because such a large amount, the bank probably had a warning flag and refused the payment as I do not transfer large payments like that so it would have looked suspect. I offered to do it there and then online  but the finance folks seemed to think it wouldn't go through so I went to the bank. I wish I had emailed over the receipt straight away because that would have stopped them sending that legal action threat but I assumed the money had just gone through and they would get a notification (it did say pending). I didn't call at 2pm because I was busy trying to pick up my repaired phone then trying to catch up with people at work who I'd had to cancel meetings with earlier that day to sort the banks stuff out. If only the phone hadn't broken then I would have got the message and this would not have happened but I do wonder why they didn't call me on the other number. I am just glad to have him back now tbh. The money is paid, I sent them screengrabs there isn't much more i can do - I have no invoice  (I will ask for one)- and apparently there could be more to come if the vets have yet to add more! It just done's t end does it. they said they will let me know if the payment has gone in on Monday.


----------



## brighteyes (28 November 2020)

Murphy88 said:



			Great news that he has done so well!

I would suspect that the notice of proceedings part is maybe included as standard on all emails regarding payment. Sadly, it is probably also a reflection of the issues vet hospitals face with unpaid bills - nowadays clients are so bad at paying bills that it is standard practice to expect payment in full before the horse leaves the hospital. Bristol vet school equine hospital recently closed because of lack of funds - equine hospitals in general can't afford to have unpaid bills. I'm sure you are in good faith OP, but I myself have had clients that I trusted and would have said would absolutely pay their bill the next day/week, who then turn around and months later still have unpaid bills in the £1000s+. Such is the nature of the job, often the vet will not have had time to finalize the invoice prior to collecting payment, and it's not uncommon that payment is taken prior to an invoice being sent out - if I'm busy with patients, I'm not going to have time to sit in front of a computer and do billing, that has to wait for the evening when I stay late instead of going home. If you have paid the bill I wouldn't worry about it, and know that the finance department are probably just jaded by the fact they spend their life chasing unpaid bills.

I think if you want to send a quick email pointing out that it was a little alarming re notice of proceedings thats fine. But I speak from experience here - nothing is more disheartening as a vet than putting your heart and soul into a case and then having an owner complain, because even though it's nothing to do with the vet, it still ends up the vet's problem.
		
Click to expand...

This.. I bet it was auto-generated. At least I hope it was...


----------



## Jeni the dragon (28 November 2020)

Fabulous to see him home!


----------



## Trouper (28 November 2020)

So glad to see him home and hope he goes from strength to strength.  Please don't let RVC get away with this.   I understand that vets have problems with late payers but there are systems you can put in place to deal with this.  No-one in any situation should be expected to pay for services without seeing an itemised bill for the services they say they have provided.  It is perfectly possible to be polite and to express your gratitude for the standard of care he received to enable him to come thro' this but, as I have said before, they have a duty of care to the owner as well and even the admin/finance staff should be sensitive to your position.    Clearly more training is required here and a detailed letter setting out how the disconnect in communication could have been avoided is the least I would be pointing out to them.


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

So of course I am worrying now - need to get that camera! Still not drinking the water. He’s eating the hay that’s soaked and drinking the water that the food is mixed with but I left him at 3 and came back at 6.45 and he hadn’t drunk any water in two buckets that I put out


----------



## Amymay (28 November 2020)

Can you try some sugar beet water?


----------



## ycbm (28 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			So of course I am worrying now - need to get that camera! Still not drinking the water. He’s eating the hay that’s soaked and drinking the water that the food is mixed with but I left him at 3 and came back at 6.45 and he hadn’t drunk any water in two buckets that I put out
		
Click to expand...

With soaked hay and  wet food he probably doesn't need it?


----------



## doodle (28 November 2020)

Different scenario but robin wouldn’t drink at shows. Put some apple juice in the water and had to stop him drinking too much.


----------



## J&S (28 November 2020)

There is that apple juice stuff that we use to use after endurance rides, sorry can't remember exact name.  Haha, just seen post from K !


----------



## doodle (28 November 2020)

I just got big cartons from the supermarket.


----------



## AdorableAlice (28 November 2020)

So pleased for you, we spoke privately and I didn't admit how worried I was for him.  I really hope he recovers well and goes on to be with you for many years to come.

The billing situation is odd to say the least. I have had a horse in hospital 3 times this year in a period of 4 months.  I didn't pay a deposit but that may be because they know me, however at discharge on each occasion I was given an invoice with everything, down to number of syringes etc used, itemised in date order.  The invoice was paid and the horse handed to me.  The last time I fetched the repeat offender, as they ended up calling her home, I was told there was a further charge to come for ovarian tumour testing.  That was invoiced via email.  I think you should speak to the senior partner and ask why you were threatened with legal proceedings before an invoice had been produced.  I do wonder if a standard template letter head was used with the warning on it by mistake.

Reolink cameras are good, here is an example of the images that the camera produces.  This is on wifi and the image is excellent both on the ipad and my phone.  I am sure you could find a techi friend to set you up on a sim card.  I find being able to monitor a sick horse invaluable and you can gain so much more information when they don't realise you are watching them.  I have a horse that we suspected had some sort of skeletal pain and sure enough by watching her remotely I could confirm to my vet that she was right and the horse is in pain when stood at rest.


----------



## tristar (28 November 2020)

its cool and he`s not moving much with the liquid in the food sure he`ll be ok, he will drink when he wants 

he looks vey happy x


----------



## PurBee (28 November 2020)

ycbm said:



			With soaked hay and  wet food he probably doesn't need it?
		
Click to expand...

i was always amazed how little mine drank when on soaked forage and wet food in the winter...
he’s not moving much either so metabolism/respiration isnt ramped up.


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

I only managed to soak it for 45 mins tho hope that’s enough. I wet the chaff so it was sloshy


----------



## PurBee (28 November 2020)

He’ll probably drink overnight when food runs out and he’s waiting for brekkie.

i soaked hay in warm water for half hour and that was plenty wet enough to really reduce their volume of drinking.

Other thoughts - Are the buckets new and have a plastic new smell leaching into the water, that he doesn’t like?


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

I can take some warm water up i'll do that tomorrow - just worried now but literally too exhausted to go up again

I have three buckets in there. One is new but I have used it for feeding. One is old i gave it a good scrub. The other is a small black one. One has rain water the other has tap water the other is tap and the food bucket has a bit of water in it from his dinnner.

I'm just a bit paranoid as he's been checked on every two hours for the past two weeks!


----------



## PurBee (28 November 2020)

Youre bound to be nervous considering all youve been through! 
Sounds like he’s got the bespoke package at home with rain and tap water choice 😀

Having a camera to monitor him from work/home will really help you, you probably will find you wont have to go up 4x on some days as you’ll see on cam he’s got food/water and is chilling out. 
Im amazed the quality of pic from the modern cameras these days...im tempted to get one too!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 November 2020)

Give him a chance to settle. He's probably fed up of being checked 2hrs. I appreciate that you are worried, but with the devotion and care you have shown through this thread, I have no doubt that he will be nursed superbly.


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 November 2020)

So here’s the discharge report xx


----------



## cheekywelshie (29 November 2020)

My other half probably thinking ‘ I wish I received this level of care and attention!’


----------



## cheekywelshie (29 November 2020)

Update on water he did drink some and it turned out to be mainly from the rainwater but also some from the tap! Maybe it’s the buckets he’s fussy over 🙈


----------



## tristar (29 November 2020)

maybe you should have got him some champagne in the circumstances

well as long as drinks


----------



## Fjord (29 November 2020)

I'm so pleased he's home!


----------



## Pinkvboots (29 November 2020)

I am glad his home


----------



## cheekywelshie (29 November 2020)

Just posting more updates on FB if anyone is interested in keeping in touch pm me xx

thank you again! I’ve just got a rather large second hand stable rug he looks rather cosy in, now my funds are completed depleted 🙈


----------



## PurBee (29 November 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Just posting more updates on FB if anyone is interested in keeping in touch pm me xx

thank you again! I’ve just got a rather large second hand stable rug he looks rather cosy in, now my funds are completed depleted 🙈
		
Click to expand...

money is like water - it flows in and flows out...and flows in again 😉
It has to be spent on something....a gorgeous cheekywelshie is a worthwhile cause!

Glad he’s drinking. Mine are weird - they get spring water trugs, and they are oftentimes drinking rainwater from a patch of earth they’ve dug out themselves, that collects rainwater!


----------



## vmac66 (29 November 2020)

Glad he's home and on the mend.


----------



## PurBee (29 November 2020)

Just reading some of the discharge report - hard tho’ as i have to read it sideways on an ipad!

Im surprised they gave him moxidectin for pinworms just after colic surgery, due to detection of pinworms. Despite that worm count, surely better to wait some time before introducing a gut distressing wormer, considering his fragile state?


----------



## cheekywelshie (29 November 2020)

Tomorrow I should get an email saying the money has gone through, if not no idea where it is! I will ask for that invoice.


----------



## cheekywelshie (30 November 2020)

Not many poos overnight - I counted three. Ate one and a half of the hay nets I left in. Soaked hay. Hadn’t touched water. Will try apple  juice. There is a small patch of grass opposite stable -when I opened the door to grab the net the bugger blazenly barges out and decided to graze himself! ..bored of box rest already tho,


----------



## Baywonder (30 November 2020)

Someone is obviously feeling MUCH better now!  Lovely pics @cheekywelshie


----------



## Surbie (30 November 2020)

I'n so glad he's home and having a bite of grass. Hurray!! 

The RVC behaviour is pretty shocking. My friend had hers there a few months back and she had to settle up on the day without a full invoice too. I appreciate the issues with non-payers but this was a a real eye-opener for me. I hope you take it further, threatening court action without even invoicing is no way to run a business.

Have you tried the apple flavour electrolyte powder? I used some in summer and my horse thought it was just marvellous. Apple juice is a lot cheaper mind! Mine barely touches his water when on soaked hay in winter.

Really glad to see pics and hear he's feeling perky. Keep the poo updates coming...


----------



## WandaMare (30 November 2020)

How lovely that he is home and enjoying a little graze, that's really good news. He looks really happy to be home


----------



## cheekywelshie (30 November 2020)

Surbie said:



			I'n so glad he's home and having a bite of grass. Hurray!!

The RVC behaviour is pretty shocking. My friend had hers there a few months back and she had to settle up on the day without a full invoice too. I appreciate the issues with non-payers but this was a a real eye-opener for me. I hope you take it further, threatening court action without even invoicing is no way to run a business.

Have you tried the apple flavour electrolyte powder? I used some in summer and my horse thought it was just marvellous. Apple juice is a lot cheaper mind! Mine barely touches his water when on soaked hay in winter.

Really glad to see pics and hear he's feeling perky. Keep the poo updates coming...
		
Click to expand...

Gosh really, so it's standard practice! Is that the same at other Veterinary schools? I don't recall them saying it all had to be settled when I left, I do remember signing stuff (but didn't receive a copy of that either). They REALLY need to consider their business processes and methods of communication - using the second number (otherwise what's the point of providing it) and at the very least emails a few days before sending out a threatening one - the only email I received was that


----------



## AandK (30 November 2020)

Glad you hear your boy is back home OP! 

I think it is standard practice for referral cases to have to pay before/when you collect your horse. Before I moved to Sussex, if my horse needed more than nerve blocks/x-rays that could be done at the yard, then he was referred to Liphook and I always had to pay before I collected him (he went there a  few times!). I would definitely raise a complaint with them about the threat of court action though, that is not on.


----------



## cheekywelshie (30 November 2020)

How does this work with insurance companies - surely they want to see an invoice before they pay out?


----------



## Red-1 (30 November 2020)

I had to settle up before leaving with my are who had an eye operation for a carcinoma. That as fair enough, I knew in advance the rough price, I was shown the horse, shown the office, paid by card, all nice and civilised. I knew in advance that this would be required, so had enough money in my current account ready and waiting, which I sorted out on the phone. When I arrived, the invoice was waiting. 

So yes, payment before collection is usual. 

That is VERY different to being contacted and having money demanded at the drop of a hat, in work hours, and court action threatened before you had a chance to sort it, with no invoice.


----------



## ycbm (30 November 2020)

No sensible company will pay that amount of money without an invoice.  Most companies can't pay that amount  without  an invoice matching a purchase order,  because their computer systems won't allow it. 

It's outrageous to have payment demanded without an invoice.  If they know what the total is,  then they know how that total is made up and they can provide you with an itemised invoice.  

I am guessing that failure to provide an itemised invoice is to prevent arguments about items appearing on that invoice.  That wouldn't surprise me because one colic case at Leahurst I knew was charged a sum for "extras". They queried this on the basis that every individual needle and swab had been listed and charged.  They were told 'oh that's for the coffee we gave you while you were sat waiting for the vet to sign of his release". On a massive bill like yours!


----------



## Equine_Dream (30 November 2020)

I'm over the moon for you that your boy is back home where he belongs. I wish him a speedy recovery!

I have to add though, I'm appalled for the way you have been treated over the bill! Sending threatening emails when you have not even been invoiced or even had time to settle your bill!?? I would definitely complain. Its such a shame when the skill and quality of treatment carried out by vets are over shadowed by poor customer service in administration. Its something that seems more and more common these days sadly.


----------



## cheekywelshie (30 November 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I had to settle up before leaving with my are who had an eye operation for a carcinoma. That as fair enough, I knew in advance the rough price, I was shown the horse, shown the office, paid by card, all nice and civilised. I knew in advance that this would be required, so had enough money in my current account ready and waiting, which I sorted out on the phone. When I arrived, the invoice was waiting.

So yes, payment before collection is usual.

That is VERY different to being contacted and having money demanded at the drop of a hat, in work hours, and court action threatened before you had a chance to sort it, with no invoice.
		
Click to expand...

I was originally told 5-8k. Obviously it went beyond that and I expect the call last Monday was to discuss it. I didn’t respond because I didn’t know until I got my phone back on Friday and found the answer phone message . There wasn’t any attempt to contact me on the second number ( the one I also provided on arrival and gave to the vet ) or contact via email apart from the legal action one. I am still waiting for an invoice.


----------



## PurBee (30 November 2020)

I guess if they know its an insurance pay-out its a guaranteed pay of invoice, once sent.

if they know the owner will be paying, and the bill is large, they get nervous that they wont be paid in full, so act inappropriately as evidenced by your experience!


----------



## rabatsa (30 November 2020)

I had a colic refered to Rainbow Equine Hospital a few weeks ago.  I collected the mare once allowed to and the invoice was sent 10 days later.  No one asked me to pay any earlier and the bill was within the estimate.


----------



## paddy555 (30 November 2020)

I always understood you had to pay before collecting. I normally get given a running total as the days go by and then on the day before collection I go to the office and ask how much it is going to be. They add on another night's board if appropriate and I pay the day before he leaves.  If they have to calculate the amount they ring me and I pay over the phone. I am sure they would e mail me a copy of the invoice if I asked at that stage.  That way no hassles. I usually get a full invoice a few days later and invariably there are extras as most of my horses have needed more blood tests taken at home and sent to the hospital or further medication. 
Our horse hospital doesn't ask for a deposit, doesn't even mention money when you turn up. Usually it is an emergency and there are several girls waiting to grab the horse out of the lorry, onto the  scales  and into the exam. room. with the vet already waiting before I have even managed to park the car. That is priceless so it never occurs to me not to offer to pay on the day before leaving.(not for one minute suggesting anyone on here would do)  I also wouldn't want to put the lorry driver in a difficult position.


----------



## cheekywelshie (1 December 2020)

rabatsa said:



			I had a colic refered to Rainbow Equine Hospital a few weeks ago.  I collected the mare once allowed to and the invoice was sent 10 days later.  No one asked me to pay any earlier and the bill was within the estimate.
		
Click to expand...

Mine was estimated 5-8k, with I assume the 8k being for complications. I paid 1k an hour after he had been admitted. Obviously they need to rethink that because my horse had complications and the bill came in at 9, 250. I paid that in full on Friday requested an invoice today still nothing.

So it’s ok for me to be harassed but then no invoice provided - well why bother because they have their money now. I can’t help feeling bitter about this and almost thinking of changing vets who refer to another practice ie Newmarket. But perhaps it’s the same everywhere ( not about wanting money before leaving but the method in which that’s communicated) .The method of communication was poor (they obviously had my email to send the legal action threat so why not contact via email before sending a letter? No attempt was made to contact me on the second number I provided. And yes, I did ask the vet for the amount but didn’t even think about contacting  finance myself at that time or even think they may have tried to contact me because I was too worried about whether my horse was going to pull through - I also naively thought they would ring me on the number the vet had or contact the vet to find out how they were contacting me - I had no contact details for the finance office, no email etc. My local vet always sends an email  with the amount with details of how to pay.


----------



## Jeni the dragon (1 December 2020)

Its definitely not standard practice at all hospitals. The first time I used the Dick vet, I paid a £250 deposit and then was invoiced for the rest. Second time, no deposit, then invoiced.

I'm glad your boy is doing a bit better. That's the good bit you can take from this.


----------



## Pinkvboots (1 December 2020)

I have heard RVC won't wait for a lot of insurance to pay out and want the money before you take the horse and are not always not very nice about it.

They are the nearest practice to me but because I am insured with E & L although  I didn't know at the time, I know they would insist I pay upfront for any treatment even if it's an insurance claim hence why I don't use them, I have never had any problems with them paying out either and I have had 4 big claims over the years.


----------



## Errin Paddywack (1 December 2020)

Hearing all this has convinced me I am doing the right thing in never considering colic surgery, or indeed any other major vet hospital intervention.  If you have to pay up front in spite of being insured, how many people can lay their hands on large amounts of cash at a moments notice.  I know I couldn't and my credit card only goes up to £3k.


----------



## AandK (1 December 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Mine was estimated 5-8k, with I assume the 8k being for complications. I paid 1k an hour after he had been admitted. Obviously they need to rethink that because my horse had complications and the bill came in at 9, 250. I paid that in full on Friday requested an invoice today still nothing.

So it’s ok for me to be harassed but then no invoice provided - well why bother because they have their money now. I can’t help feeling bitter about this and almost thinking of changing vets who refer to another practice ie Newmarket. But perhaps it’s the same everywhere ( not about wanting money before leaving but the method in which that’s communicated) .The method of communication was poor (they obviously had my email to send the legal action threat so why not contact via email before sending a letter? No attempt was made to contact me on the second number I provided. And yes, I did ask the vet for the amount but didn’t even think about contacting  finance myself at that time or even think they may have tried to contact me because I was too worried about whether my horse was going to pull through - I also naively thought they would ring me on the number the vet had or contact the vet to find out how they were contacting me - I had no contact details for the finance office, no email etc. My local vet always sends an email  with the amount with details of how to pay.
		
Click to expand...

It may be standard practice in a lot of referral hospitals to request payment before discharge, but the way they have treated you is not on at all. They should also be able to invoice you, if they know how much the bill was then it should be a click of a button to generate an invoice! I would definitely take it up with them if you have the energy for it!


----------



## AandK (1 December 2020)

Errin Paddywack said:



			Hearing all this has convinced me I am doing the right thing in never considering colic surgery, or indeed any other major vet hospital intervention.  If you have to pay up front in spite of being insured, how many people can lay their hands on large amounts of cash at a moments notice.  I know I couldn't and my credit card only goes up to £3k.
		
Click to expand...

It's not standard for every hospital, and won't be if you are a first opinion client. My current practice is a hospital and I have never had to pay on discharge when my horse has stayed for an op or for colic, I just get invoiced at the end of the month as usual.


----------



## [118739] (1 December 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Mine was estimated 5-8k, with I assume the 8k being for complications. I paid 1k an hour after he had been admitted. Obviously they need to rethink that because my horse had complications and the bill came in at 9, 250. I paid that in full on Friday requested an invoice today still nothing.

So it’s ok for me to be harassed but then no invoice provided - well why bother because they have their money now. I can’t help feeling bitter about this and almost thinking of changing vets who refer to another practice ie Newmarket. But perhaps it’s the same everywhere ( not about wanting money before leaving but the method in which that’s communicated) .The method of communication was poor (they obviously had my email to send the legal action threat so why not contact via email before sending a letter? No attempt was made to contact me on the second number I provided. And yes, I did ask the vet for the amount but didn’t even think about contacting  finance myself at that time or even think they may have tried to contact me because I was too worried about whether my horse was going to pull through - I also naively thought they would ring me on the number the vet had or contact the vet to find out how they were contacting me - I had no contact details for the finance office, no email etc. My local vet always sends an email  with the amount with details of how to pay.
		
Click to expand...

Hello - glad your boy is looking to be better! Colic is such a horrendous stress... but this payment within 4 hrs thing on a Friday is actually mad! I can see a case for wanting swift payment because people can let bills linger on (I know its common with large animal practices, I guess with equine specific too) but they absolutely shouldn’t have been making you go around to the bank (in the middle of the pandemic) with a timer on you?!

For context I recently took mine to an equine hospital on a referral - was handed and invoice when I collected but she was covered by insurance so nothing for me to act on. Meanwhile the vets must have miscommunicated with the office and they thought I’d be paying myself so they sent me a few follow up  invoices in the post - no phone calls no threats of proceedings, just polite invoices asking me to pay. Once it was over X days owed (30 I think?) they were adding late payment fees which were clearly put.  When I got it in an email I forwarded the insurance claim info and they corrected & apologised - even though they hadn’t actually done anything wrong past not being sure who was going to pay my bill! 

Really poor behaviour from RVC imo even if it is standard for them ... its a bad standard ☹️ 

I guess its done now so try not to stress about it but if you do go on to complain don’t let them tell you “everyone does it like this” - they don’t!


----------



## Uliy (1 December 2020)

I’m sorry you had such a stressful experience with RVC. I just wanted to say that my horse has been at the vet hospital twice this month and my experience was very different to yours - both times I was able to take my mare home without paying. I had to chase them for the first bill and I haven’t paid the second one yet. The staff have been really helpful to me so it is strange and unfortunate that our experiences are so different. However, as someone mentioned upthread, it may be as a I am a regular client of the vet practice.


----------



## Britestar (1 December 2020)

OP, I presume your horse wasn't insured. This makes a difference whether you can leave without paying. 
Recent vet school visit,  was told would need to pay on discharge as no pre authorisation from insurance company. 
As it was,  they said no need to pay they would claim direct. Then contacted with invoice for the balance .
If uninsured was told full payment on discharge.


----------



## brighteyes (1 December 2020)

Errin Paddywack said:



			Hearing all this has convinced me I am doing the right thing in never considering colic surgery, or indeed any other major vet hospital intervention.  If you have to pay up front in spite of being insured, how many people can lay their hands on large amounts of cash at a moments notice.  I know I couldn't and my credit card only goes up to £3k.
		
Click to expand...

Pragmatism is not shameful or heartless. I haven't the money for the surgery nor the emotional resources to deal with the aftercare. If I had millions though, yes, of course I'd have a go as long as everything allowed a fast intervention.


----------



## cheekywelshie (2 December 2020)

Britestar said:



			OP, I presume your horse wasn't insured. This makes a difference whether you can leave without paying.
Recent vet school visit,  was told would need to pay on discharge as no pre authorisation from insurance company.
As it was,  they said no need to pay they would claim direct. Then contacted with invoice for the balance .
If uninsured was told full payment on discharge.
		
Click to expand...

I paid a 1k deposit on the day of arrival, signed some paperwork which I never received a copy of and I know was obviously liable but I don’t remember them saying about payment before I go, I think we even talked about a payment plan. Things were not helped by my phone breaking but I did list two numbers on the paperwork although I rang the vet in the end and they used the second number. I think there should be a copy of paperwork signed and contact via email - they did this with the threatening email so they had all my contact details but didn’t bother using them other than on the penultimate day which  led to me practically taking a half day off to sort it out - and still now no invoice!! Terrible customer service.


----------



## Sandstone1 (2 December 2020)

Sorry you had a problem with the bill.   A added stress at a already difficult time.  I hope your boy continues to improve.


----------



## Annagain (2 December 2020)

So glad he's home and so sorry you're going through all that on the financial side. When M went to Bristol vet hospital, I was ready to pay the bill when I picked him up but they told me they would send an invoice at the end of the month which would need paying by the end of the following month. He was discharged on Nov 2nd so I received the bill on Nov 30th and I didn't have to pay anything until Dec 31st. I actually rang to pay it the day I received the bill as I can be a bit forgetful so wanted to know it was done and they were very surprised - apparently hardly anybody does that!


----------



## cheekywelshie (2 December 2020)

I finally got the invoice today - all 8 pages of it!! - with a thanks for using the RVC. Lol 😭


----------



## Equi (2 December 2020)

Glad hes doing a lot better, im late to the thread so took me a while to get through it all. What a journey!

Ive had issues with a "big" vet practice before re invoices/payment. i always paid on the day and the sum was minimal (like £70) and the invoice was sent to me, i ignored it as i knew i had paid so assumed it was just a receipt. Second letter came and i called them to say it was paid at the time so they said they would update my record. Third letter sent was to confirm that it was now being passed to the bailiffs and i would get a court date etc...for £70 i had already paid! I sent them screen shots of the payment going through and was thankful i had used my card rather than cash! Not been quite keen to use them again. I would though as they are a really good vet, just need to sort out their admin. My new vet (used because of change of location) sends invoices via email..i tried to pay them at the time of a treatment and they refused to take it saying they would rather have the invoice sent first to avoid issues later which was nice.


----------



## cheekywelshie (3 December 2020)

Merry Equimas said:



			Glad hes doing a lot better, im late to the thread so took me a while to get through it all. What a journey!

Ive had issues with a "big" vet practice before re invoices/payment. i always paid on the day and the sum was minimal (like £70) and the invoice was sent to me, i ignored it as i knew i had paid so assumed it was just a receipt. Second letter came and i called them to say it was paid at the time so they said they would update my record. Third letter sent was to confirm that it was now being passed to the bailiffs and i would get a court date etc...for £70 i had already paid! I sent them screen shots of the payment going through and was thankful i had used my card rather than cash! Not been quite keen to use them again. I would though as they are a really good vet, just need to sort out their admin. My new vet (used because of change of location) sends invoices via email..i tried to pay them at the time of a treatment and they refused to take it saying they would rather have the invoice sent first to avoid issues later which was nice.
		
Click to expand...

My local vet sends them via email. Although the invoices are still coming for staples removal and antibiotics for wound 😩 I will write that email re my experience but at the weekend, I’m so exhausted going up three times a day and then working late to catch up I’m in bed by 9🙈🙈


----------



## alexomahony (3 December 2020)

Gosh I am late to this but I’ve just read it from the beginning - what an emotional rollercoaster! It was like reading a book. OP I am SO please of this happy ending, you horse is beautiful, and I think you’ve done very well to keep you head screwed on with all the ups and downs. I can’t commend you enough in believing not only in the vets, but in your horse and his will and strength to survive. 

Later the service from the RVC is appalling and I’d absolutely be complaining about this. 

I just wanted to message to say how glad I am of this happy ending xx


----------



## cheekywelshie (4 December 2020)

alexomahony said:



			Gosh I am late to this but I’ve just read it from the beginning - what an emotional rollercoaster! It was like reading a book. OP I am SO please of this happy ending, you horse is beautiful, and I think you’ve done very well to keep you head screwed on with all the ups and downs. I can’t commend you enough in believing not only in the vets, but in your horse and his will and strength to survive.

Later the service from the RVC is appalling and I’d absolutely be complaining about this.

I just wanted to message to say how glad I am of this happy ending xx
		
Click to expand...

 Thank you. I am of course now worrying about the wound infection and getting through the winter- hand grazing frozen grass is a bit of a no no - and how to not wrap him up in cotton wool! Xx. I think I might ask for an amnesty on Xmas present buying 🙈🙈


----------



## Gingerwitch (4 December 2020)

Red-1 said:



			I had to settle up before leaving with my are who had an eye operation for a carcinoma. That as fair enough, I knew in advance the rough price, I was shown the horse, shown the office, paid by card, all nice and civilised. I knew in advance that this would be required, so had enough money in my current account ready and waiting, which I sorted out on the phone. When I arrived, the invoice was waiting. 

So yes, payment before collection is usual. 

That is VERY different to being contacted and having money demanded at the drop of a hat, in work hours, and court action threatened before you had a chance to sort it, with no invoice.
		
Click to expand...

I fetched one of mine from Leahurst and collected him on the Sat.   I had paid a deposit of 1000, and we were 3 times that.  I collected pony and they said bill was not made up and we left.  They knew i was coming, as collection had been arranged.i phoned Mon Tue and we'd begorei could get final amount to pay. Got the itemised bill the following week. Si not sure how I slipped through the net ?


----------



## tristar (4 December 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Thank you. I am of course now worrying about the wound infection and getting through the winter- hand grazing frozen grass is a bit of a no no - and how to not wrap him up in cotton wool! Xx. I think I might ask for an amnesty on Xmas present buying 🙈🙈
		
Click to expand...


if poss put tarpaulin on a grassy area overnight, or tip some warm water around using a watering can, might sound mad , but needs must


----------



## cheekywelshie (4 December 2020)

Watering can warm water a good idea!


----------



## cheekywelshie (4 December 2020)

PS the apple juice worked so thanks for that suggestion!


Now I need to write that email - sigh! Needs must I think. I doubt I'll get a response other than standard practice


----------



## brighteyes (12 December 2020)

How is he doing?


----------



## cheekywelshie (13 December 2020)

Staples all out, Wound is oozing yellow pus so on antibiotics , vet been out a few times am just wiping it clean gently. All I want for Xmas is no more vet bills 😩

finishing work on Friday so looking forward to being able to care for him without rushing around as going up three times a day and holding down a full time job has worn me out in bed at 9, no idea how those with horses full time job and kids do it!

pics to follow!
 Once I’ve finished work I’ll draft that email..


----------



## ycbm (13 December 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Staples all out, Wound is oozing yellow pus so on antibiotics , vet been out a few times am just wiping it clean gently. All I want for Xmas is no more vet bills 😩

finishing work on Friday so looking forward to being able to care for him without rushing around as going up three times a day and holding down a full time job has worn me out in bed at 9, no idea how those with horses full time job and kids do it!

pics to follow!
Once I’ve finished work I’ll draft that email..
		
Click to expand...


There was a thread a few years ago about a colic wound that wouldn't heal. If I recollect correctly,  the horse was allergic to the internal stitches and didn't recover until they had dissolved,  which took quite a while.  Might be worth a search?


----------



## ycbm (13 December 2020)

Poster was pepsimaxrock, I recall.


----------



## cheekywelshie (13 December 2020)

Thanks. Now I’m wondering if I’ll be back on poo watch as only two poos from two 2kg soaked nets 😩 just hand grazing atm


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (13 December 2020)

Fingers crossed for more poo.


----------



## Michen (14 December 2020)

This happened to my old horse before I got him when he had surgery for septic peritonitis. He did end up with quite a significant hernia but it never effected him. Fingers crossed for you


----------



## ponynutz (14 December 2020)

Hope he feels better soon! So sorry to hear this


----------



## brighteyes (14 December 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Staples all out, Wound is oozing yellow pus so on antibiotics , vet been out a few times am just wiping it clean gently. All I want for Xmas is no more vet bills 😩

finishing work on Friday so looking forward to being able to care for him without rushing around as going up three times a day and holding down a full time job has worn me out in bed at 9, no idea how those with horses full time job and kids do it!

pics to follow!
Once I’ve finished work I’ll draft that email..
		
Click to expand...

My kids got useful and horsey, but it's no guarantee they will be either! 

I wouldn't be able to stand the stress, so you have my admiration.


----------



## LeneHorse (14 December 2020)

Just caught up with this. I hope Jet is okay and there was plenty of poo today. Hope you are okay too.


----------



## cheekywelshie (14 December 2020)

LeneHorse said:



			Just caught up with this. I hope Jet is okay and there was plenty of poo today. Hope you are okay too.
		
Click to expand...

More poo today - vet came out cleaned up the wound and slapped on some Flamazine... all being well i'll start him on half day turn-out at the weekend


----------



## cheekywelshie (15 December 2020)

Poo seems normal - drinking still hit and miss so it's soupy soupy soup breakfast and dinner and three soaked nets. three daily grass walks. if all well then will go to half day turnout on Sat


----------



## cheekywelshie (15 December 2020)

Thinking about it - it's been a whole month now since the episode/surgery - it feels like months and months and months!


----------



## ycbm (15 December 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			Thinking about it - it's been a whole month now since the episode/surgery - it feels like months and months and months!
		
Click to expand...

For us all! 

Glad he's doing well.


----------



## cheekywelshie (15 December 2020)

Another day another vet bill tho LOL - local vets this time. But he can go out!! So maybe turn-out party on Saturday - well not too much partying - no hoonying around!


----------



## Trouper (16 December 2020)

Hang on in there - you are still going forwards with him and look how far you have come.


----------



## cheekywelshie (16 December 2020)

Yes - fingers crossed turnout goes ok and then I can lie down and might not get up for some time lol. Finishing work Friday which I can’t wait for as completely wiped out. Had a chat with our Heas of Vet School which was interesting , I suggested a scenario based learning experience on colic  🙈


----------



## cheekywelshie (19 December 2020)

Jet went out today. I put a bucket of soupy food first but of course he ignored that and went straight for the grass ! He’s on half day turn out for three days then can go out a bit more


----------



## PurBee (19 December 2020)

great update news....onwards and upwards CW! 😀
He’s obviously a patient lad to put up with such long box rest and to be standing calmly on pasture when finally out! I think mine would be doing somersaults 😁

i hope you enjoy a well-deserved xmas break and catch up with much needed rest and pampering yourself, now Jet is out of the worst of it...you’ve been a star to him, so do make sure you spoil yourself too!
Hugs and a warming sherry! 🥳


----------



## cheekywelshie (19 December 2020)

Thank you! Although I think it’s about a year before we can think ok he’s ok no colic 🙈🙈

he is very ‘footy’ on anything other than grass (of course then worry about winter laminitis) so wasn’t sure whether to put shoes back on though it seems pointless as he won’t be ridden for a while. He has lost weight as expected about 20kg

top pic today, bottom 3 months ago


----------



## PurBee (19 December 2020)

Being footy isnt surprising. Change in bowel environment tends to translate to hoof changes. Ive noticed in mine if i dont watch/monitor strictly spring grass intake, after having majority hay in winter, the sudden influx of grass causes swift bowel bacteria changes and footiness within 2 days. I immediately put a footy horse on probiotics and its a swift fix for footiness caused by bowel distress. 

Others who have dealt with colic first-hand can advise better than me, but i am wondering if low dose probiotics is a good step at this stage of his recovery to help slowly repopulate his bowels? Did your colic vet mention probiotics useful for recovery? Maybe worth a phonecall to enquire with the colic vet?

Just the movement of a few hours grazing will be great for his gut health anyway after being stabled so long....you may well find the footiness eases up by itself with the additional grass microbes slowly introduced into his gut.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (19 December 2020)

I’m delighted with the update. I love how we all pray for poo! 💩


----------



## cheekywelshie (19 December 2020)

Just need the wound to heal up! it's still a bit messy  ! I think he had a little roll i wonder if that did something arghh


----------



## Squeak (20 December 2020)

PurBee said:



			Being footy isnt surprising. Change in bowel environment tends to translate to hoof changes. Ive noticed in mine if i dont watch/monitor strictly spring grass intake, after having majority hay in winter, the sudden influx of grass causes swift bowel bacteria changes and footiness within 2 days. I immediately put a footy horse on probiotics and its a swift fix for footiness caused by bowel distress.

Others who have dealt with colic first-hand can advise better than me, but i am wondering if low dose probiotics is a good step at this stage of his recovery to help slowly repopulate his bowels? Did your colic vet mention probiotics useful for recovery? Maybe worth a phonecall to enquire with the colic vet?

Just the movement of a few hours grazing will be great for his gut health anyway after being stabled so long....you may well find the footiness eases up by itself with the additional grass microbes slowly introduced into his gut.
		
Click to expand...

One of mine had a bout of colic recently due to a flush in grass and the vet recommended using a probiotic when needed so it might well be worth asking about.

Really pleased to read another positive update.  How lovely for him to be able to be out in the field again.


----------



## cheekywelshie (20 December 2020)

I’ll check in with the vet

wound still oozing a bit 🙈

he was a bit more keen this morning to get out !!!! He did a few strides of canter while I stood there pointlessly shouting ‘noooooo don’t do that’. Then he got back to the serious business of eating.


----------



## AdorableAlice (20 December 2020)

I think there is plenty of nutrition left in grass at the moment.  My colic x 3 episodes mare is having an hour grazing a day on a patch of ground that has some grass on it.  Her breath has that very sweet spring grass smell to it and her poo is more like what you would expect from a horse grazing early May grass growth.  I am being more than careful with her at the moment.


----------



## cheekywelshie (20 December 2020)

Squeak said:



			One of mine had a bout of colic recently due to a flush in grass and the vet recommended using a probiotic when needed so it might well be worth asking about.

Really pleased to read another positive update.  How lovely for him to be able to be out in the field again.
		
Click to expand...

What kind of probiotic? Like the pink mash stuff? I’m not well up on probiotics as you can tell!


----------



## Squeak (20 December 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



			What kind of probiotic? Like the pink mash stuff? I’m not well up on probiotics as you can tell!
		
Click to expand...

it’s this one from Nettex:

https://www.nettexequine.com/products/gut-balancer/


----------



## cheekywelshie (25 December 2020)

Merry Christmas, says Jet 😁


----------



## cheekywelshie (25 December 2020)




----------



## Red-1 (25 December 2020)

cheekywelshie said:



View attachment 61894
View attachment 61895
View attachment 61896

Click to expand...

Such a happy post. A fabulous Christmas present! (Or maybe that should be on the photo of poo!!!).


----------



## Ownedby4horses (25 December 2020)

Merry Christmas Jet, get back to full health soon boy. x


----------



## rextherobber (25 December 2020)

Merry Christmas- lovely pictures!


----------



## cheekywelshie (25 December 2020)

I got him a likit but knowing he tends to crunch them, is it a good idea for a post colic horse! Or am I  worrying too much 🙈


----------



## Surbie (25 December 2020)

Merry Christmas Jet, great poo efforts!! xx


----------



## AdorableAlice (25 December 2020)

No better Christmas present, good lad Jet.


----------



## cheekywelshie (28 December 2020)

6 weeks today sine *that* morning ! Feels like 6 months!

He will complete his rest early feb but I’m thinking, all being well, to leave it until March to bring him back starting with long reining round the farm for short periods.

The last time I brought him back into work after colic surgery he was 7! Does anyone have experience bringing older horses back? Am trying to decide whether to bring him back just to hack rather than eventually return to how he was in September.


----------



## J&S (28 December 2020)

I would think that is some thing that only time will tell.  Aim for the hacking and any thing else will be a bonus.


----------

